# [SPONSORED][Scratch Build] Project mATX - Three 240mm Radiators in <20L



## Jeffinslaw

*Table of Contents*

Update 1 - 9/29/15
Update 2 - 10/6/15
Update 3 - 12/5/15
Update 4 - 12/6/15
Update 5 - 12/13/15


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*Final Pictures*


----------



## remixedMind

sub







lets see what you make :]


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see what you make :]


Thanks!

So not really an update but I wanted to present some of my ideas for this case. Plans on things to change from Compact Splash and also features that I plan to implement to set my case apart from 'Splash.

Here are a few ideas I have come up with so far:

• case "frame"

For those of you who don't know much about the Compact Splash, it has a sort of "inner frame" where the motherboard and pump mount attaches to. This allows you to mount the motherboard on this frame without having to ruin the back panel. It also gives you a lot of room underneath the board for cables or whatever else. I really liked this idea and plan to do something similar except making it larger for mATX (obviously) and have it attach to the front of the case to provide some extra rigidity. In Project Arctic, the motherboard is attached to the back panel, not the most clean looking design. However, when I asked him about it, he stated that the aluminum wouldn't be strong enough for a design like in 'Splash. I believe, with the added support, that it will be strong enough for an mATX board and two GPUs.

• SSD/HDD mounting

The placement of SSD or HDD's in Splash is on the bottom. There is a removable bottom mount where the drives are attached. This is great for ITX, however, with mATX, you have all this wasted space behind the board. Especially if you have a large gap like in Compact Splash. I will be moving the mounting points to there on that inner "frame." This will allow for the bottom of the case to stay completely clean for maybe a light panel, or mounting points for a pump or hard drive cage.

• mounting points

Like I just mentioned, I want to be able to have a lot of options for the case. I could add some extra holes where people could mount a CaseLabs SSD holder like the one that comes in the S3 and S5. That way, people could use an ITX board and have space for up to four extra 2.5in drives. This way, if you want to use the case for a NAS, there will be plenty of options for 2.5in drives. Will look into options for 3.5in drives.

Those are just the biggest things that I have come up with to set the case apart from Compact Splash. Some other small ideas:

• eliminating the front I/O completely
• moving the power button up to top of case

I'm still struggling with radiator compatibility. I think I will design the model using 45MM thick rads and make note that those will be the thickest you could use. Using slimmer radiators will give you more room and more flexibility with running your tubing. I do plan on keeping the PSU mounting the same and limiting it to SFX. Hopefully we will see more power supplies in the SFF with higher wattage. I also plan on keeping the way the case is assembled roughly the same. I may move the "backplate" (part where the "C" of the case connects to the back) down to the bottom. That may make things a little cleaner. Overall, I hope I can create this case that looks like it was inspired by the Compact Splash, but make it unique.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Springerr

Woo! Can't wait to see what you come up with!

What kind of rad support are you planning? I would assume 2*240 rads. I'd recommend stepping up to 2*280 rads. It will give you just a bit more cooling for the added GPU and it will give your case a bit more thickness to it so you would have some room behind the mobo for some drives.


----------



## catbuster

Sup


----------



## WiSK

Hello


----------



## She loved E

Me four!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> However, when I asked him about it, he stated that the aluminum wouldn't be strong enough for a design like in 'Splash. I believe, with the added support, that it will be strong enough for an mATX board and two GPUs.


Did I just hear you're using alu instead of steel? I have to admit I secretly wanted to use alu on Splash. Believe it or not cost is the same... but its harder to get the rigidity you need and harmonics were just bad. Maybe thicker plate or better decoupling of noisy gear would do the trick.

Good luck on the project! Wheres my popcorn?...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> Woo! Can't wait to see what you come up with!
> 
> What kind of rad support are you planning? I would assume 2*240 rads. I'd recommend stepping up to 2*280 rads. It will give you just a bit more cooling for the added GPU and it will give your case a bit more thickness to it so you would have some room behind the mobo for some drives.


I'm planning two versions of the case, a sort of V1 and V2 if you will.

V1 will be your typical, everyday user case. Support for normal height graphics cards, 2*240MM radiators and SFX PSU. There will be plenty of room behind the motherboard for 2.5in SSDs/HDDs.
V2 will be it's bigger brother. It will support tall cards like the K|NGP|N, Matrix, Classified and lightning cards, 2*280MM radiators, an aquareo, and a regular size PSU. You will also have room for 3.5in HDDs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Sup


Hiya!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Hello


Hey









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Me four!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> However, when I asked him about it, he stated that the aluminum wouldn't be strong enough for a design like in 'Splash. I believe, with the added support, that it will be strong enough for an mATX board and two GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just hear you're using alu instead of steel? I have to admit I secretly wanted to use alu on Splash. Believe it or not cost is the same... but its harder to get the rigidity you need and harmonics were just bad. Maybe thicker plate or better decoupling of noisy gear would do the trick.
> 
> Good luck on the project! Wheres my popcorn?...
Click to expand...

Material is still undecided. There are pros and cons to both. If I go with aluminum, I can have the cases bead blasted and then anodized black, grey, and white or whatever colors people desire. Or powder coated. If I go with steel, then just powder coating. I'll talk to my mechanical engineering friends when I have a working model done. Right now, it is a toss up.

Thanks for the interest guys! Sorry I don't have anything to show, it's finals week next week and then I can get the model completed!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## richie_2010

subbed

ive been wanting to design and make a case for years but l lack some of the design skills lol
pen to paper im not to bad but cad software whole diff ball game


----------



## Aibohphobia

Steel is easier to cut with lasers. Also, most metal shops don't do anodizing in-house due to all the nasty chemicals. So you'll either be limited in your choice of fabricator or you'll have to juggle an external vendor for the anodizing.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> subbed
> 
> ive been wanting to design and make a case for years but l lack some of the design skills lol
> pen to paper im not to bad but cad software whole diff ball game


CAD is pretty easy to get the hang of. It's pretty much like any 3D modeling program really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Steel is easier to cut with lasers. Also, most metal shops don't do anodizing in-house due to all the nasty chemicals. So you'll either be limited in your choice of fabricator or you'll have to juggle an external vendor for the anodizing.


I was going to have the case be punched out using the machine that cuts the different shapes (can't remember the name of the machine). Pros to this machine is very little variation from case to case. Should be cheaper as well.

I planned on having a few different places doing the required work. I want someone who only specializes in metal fabrication to do the case, and a place that only does powder coating or plating/anodizing. That way, I will get the best job since they specialize in the work I'm having them do.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## richie_2010

what bout acrylic with a metal frame. would it be easier n quicker


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I was going to have the case be punched out using the machine that cuts the different shapes (can't remember the name of the machine). Pros to this machine is very little variation from case to case. Should be cheaper as well.


It's a CNC punch press, simple enough








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I planned on having a few different places doing the required work. I want someone who only specializes in metal fabrication to do the case, and a place that only does powder coating or plating/anodizing. That way, I will get the best job since they specialize in the work I'm having them do.


I'd recommend against this. It makes sense for someone like Apple to get the best company for each step of the manufacturing process but for a small project like this it'd be much easier to keep it all under one roof if possible.

Each additional company involved means packing up and shipping the works in progress which gives more chance for things to go wrong. Powder coating isn't that complex and many sheet metal shops can do it. If you do anodization you probably won't have a choice though.

There should be plenty of precision sheet metal shops in Washington due to the aerospace industry.


----------



## H3||scr3am

subbed


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It's a CNC punch press, simple enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend against this. It makes sense for someone like Apple to get the best company for each step of the manufacturing process but for a small project like this it'd be much easier to keep it all under one roof if possible.
> 
> Each additional company involved means packing up and shipping the works in progress which gives more chance for things to go wrong. Powder coating isn't that complex and many sheet metal shops can do it. If you do anodization you probably won't have a choice though.
> 
> There should be plenty of precision sheet metal shops in Washington due to the aerospace industry.


Washington you say? what part? i reside just south of puyallup


----------



## She loved E

PNW is taking ovah!


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> Washington you say? what part? i reside just south of puyallup


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> PNW is taking ovah!


Former Seattle/Tacoma resident here, currently in Central Oregon. PNW4LIFE


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> PNW is taking ovah!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Former Seattle/Tacoma resident here, currently in Central Oregon. PNW4LIFE


I hope at least one of you drives the official car of the PNW


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> I hope at least one of you drives the official car of the PNW


No, I do not drive a Subaru, but I think I have been in CO long enough for the moss that was growing on my rubber trim to finally dry up...


----------



## She loved E

My wife drives a Saabaru, does that count?


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> My wife drives a Saabaru, does that count?


Indeed it does my friend









I have a 2010 outback


----------



## MikeTheTiger

subbed


----------



## mbondPDX

Subbed. PNW folks everywhere.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Great to have you all following!









Last final is today and then I will be able to devote all of my time to getting the 3D model finished! Sorry for not having any updates, I want to showcase a completed 3D model first and foremost!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## shelter

Sounds really interesting...subbing for sure


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Sorry guys, it's going a LOT slower than I thought it would. In high school, I learned how to use Rhino 4.0 so I figured SolidWorks would be fairly similar but it's a whole different beast. Not liking it all too much. I'll get used to it soon enough. Nothing to really show either









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## claes

Subbed, love your builds and aesthetic and looking into a custom Matx myself


----------



## catbuster

Cant wait to see the progress, take your time


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Subbed, love your builds and aesthetic and looking into a custom Matx myself


Great to have you along!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Cant wait to see the progress, take your time


Enjoy today's tidbit then!

Teaser teaser







I know it looks nearly identical to the 'Splash right now, I still have a lot of work to do. This is about 2 hours of work so far. I'm learning as I go. A lot is similar to any 3D design software but some stuff is different like the ability to add bends and what not.










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Aibohphobia

It's always tedious learning a new 3D modeling program. I've been using SketchUp for years so it was annoying at first switching to something else because I'd constantly run into things I knew how to do in SU that I couldn't figure out in the new program.

But after you get the hang of it, it's so worth it. A proper CAD program is so much better suited to stuff like this.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It's always tedious learning a new 3D modeling program. I've been using SketchUp for years so it was annoying at first switching to something else because I'd constantly run into things I knew how to do in SU that I couldn't figure out in the new program.
> 
> But after you get the hang of it, it's so worth it. A proper CAD program is so much better suited to stuff like this.


Agreed! I used Rhino 4.0 in high school and was very proficient at it but haven't used it in 4 years so I remember very little. I would use that except SolidWorks sheet metal feature is so handy.

Okay guys, I need some opinions on radiator compatibility. I'm thinking I will limit the max size for radiators and fans to be 70MM total. This allows for a push or pull on an up to 45MM thick radiator with the standard 25MM thick fans. Because of the way the two 240MM radiators will be placed. If I want to allow very thick radiators, then the overall size of the case increases dramatically.

What do you guys think?

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## claes

Sounds good! Definitely prefer the smallest form factor possible, and 45mm provides a lot of low fpi radiator options without getting into the dense stuff (I care about noise







).


----------



## Aibohphobia

Keep it small. As you get further into development you'll run into clearance issues and case size will creep up as a result so nipping space-consuming features in the bud early on helps a lot.


----------



## WebsterXC

Subbed. Can't wait to see what you make this time


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Sounds good! Definitely prefer the smallest form factor possible, and 45mm provides a lot of low fpi radiator options without getting into the dense stuff (I care about noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


That's what I'm leaning towards; 45MM thick for both radiators.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Keep it small. As you get further into development you'll run into clearance issues and case size will creep up as a result so nipping space-consuming features in the bud early on helps a lot.


Makes sense!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Subbed. Can't wait to see what you make this time


Excellent! Thanks for joining along.

Another teaser? I'll just call it an in progress shot since there won't be any "real" updates until I get the thing cut out.










Front panel is pretty much done. Currently have drawn out vents, a hole for a 22MM vandal switch, and a slot for a slot load DVD/CD drive. All that needs to be done on it is adding some USB ports and some audio ports. Here is the header I will be using: *link*. I think this one will work well! And I will be able to somewhat flush mount the audio ports for a better fit.

Yes, I know, I have gone backwards since I deleted the top, bottom and little bits of the back but this was so I had more control over the whole design if I change something.

-Jeffinslaw

**EDIT** This is where I end the night!










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## remixedMind

nice work bro


----------



## mAs81

Subbed!!These renders are very interesting - can't wait to see more


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> nice work bro


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Subbed!!These renders are very interesting - can't wait to see more


Thanks! Hope you enjoy what I create!

Another in progress picture. I know it doesn't look much different, but it took me three hours to get here because I had to redo both radiator cut outs due to weird dimension issues. Ugh... very frustrating. I like the bottom cut out, sort of reminds me of the MKII case. At this point, the main frame is "done." Just need the front panel drawn in and then it will be finished. Will be working on the hard part this afternoon and evening; the motherboard tray/backplane. I already know it is going to be hard....










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Aibohphobia

Use this model for modeling the tray. I can verify it's accuracy, used it to design Nova and everything fit perfectly. The M1 was also designed off it.

MicroATX_Motherboard_PCIe_blank_models_precise.zip 468k .zip file


It's based off this: http://scc.jezmckean.com/item/509

I deleted the mobos other than mATX, and the low height PCIe card, made the mobo holes round instead of octogons, and converted to STP.

Mobo needs to be at least 1/4" (6.35mm) above the tray.


----------



## gr3nd3l

How did I not see this early???

I love the splash but always wanted something a little larger, just don't have the skills, money or time to try and accomplish that myself.
Really interested in seeing what you end up with.

Looks great so far - subbed!!!


----------



## Jonasckx

Subbed









Saw your post in the Compact Splash thread and you got my attention.
Any future plans to run a small batch of these?







I'd love to get my hands on a CS but they're all sold ofc.. If so and if price is right, customer here


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Use this model for modeling the tray. I can verify it's accuracy, used it to design Nova and everything fit perfectly. The M1 was also designed off it.
> 
> MicroATX_Motherboard_PCIe_blank_models_precise.zip 468k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's based off this: http://scc.jezmckean.com/item/509
> 
> I deleted the mobos other than mATX, and the low height PCIe card, made the mobo holes round instead of octogons, and converted to STP.
> 
> Mobo needs to be at least 1/4" (6.35mm) above the tray.


Excellent! Thanks! Now to just wrap my head around how I am going to design the tray and back panel around this lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> How did I not see this early???
> 
> I love the splash but always wanted something a little larger, just don't have the skills, money or time to try and accomplish that myself.
> Really interested in seeing what you end up with.
> 
> Looks great so far - subbed!!!


I hope you enjoy the log then! Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your post in the Compact Splash thread and you got my attention.
> Any future plans to run a small batch of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get my hands on a CS but they're all sold ofc.. If so and if price is right, customer here


When I am done designing and prototyping the case, and *after* I become an artisan on OCN, I will be doing what She Loved E did with his case. Sorry for the ambiguity, I just want to keep things kosher for the mods









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gilles3000

Subbed.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Subbed.


Awesome! Thanks!

Well, how does the backplane look? This took me quite awhile to do. I wanted to fit five PCIe slots but it just wouldn't fit unfortunately.










Will get working on the actual tray part now.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## FrancisJF

This should be interesting, I was about to buy Compact Splash until they ran out.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Looking good!

I'd recommend rounding off any corners like these. Doesn't need much, 1-2mm would be fine, just enough to keep it from potentially mauling your hands when working with the case.


----------



## willemdoom

If I recall correctly there was someone on the LTT forum that did the exact same thing you are doing now. Ill see if I can find the topic.

EDIT: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/240347-scratch-build-project-arctic-a-teenagers-first-scratchbuild-final-pictures-up/ got it


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> If I recall correctly there was someone on the LTT forum that did the exact same thing you are doing now. Ill see if I can find the topic.


He posted a build log here on OCN too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521272/sponsored-scratch-build-project-arctic-the-making-of-my-first-case

Not sure what became of it though.


----------



## willemdoom

He finished the build, but then people started *****ing about how it was to much of a compact splash copy so I guess he just moved on to his other builds.


----------



## Shadymort

Very interesting project. Let's see how far you can push those 20 liters! Subbed!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> This should be interesting, I was about to buy Compact Splash until they ran out.


I hope you enjoy the build log then!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> I'd recommend rounding off any corners like these. Doesn't need much, 1-2mm would be fine, just enough to keep it from potentially mauling your hands when working with the case.


Oh yes, good idea. I will actually be redoing the back panel today. The I/O slot and PCIe slots aren't correct with regards to the motherboard mounting positions. The mounting positions are correct, drawn from the official mATX motherboard specs but the spacing of the PCIe slots and back panel I/O are off which is giving me issues. I think this one will work well enough:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> If I recall correctly there was someone on the LTT forum that did the exact same thing you are doing now. Ill see if I can find the topic.
> 
> EDIT: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/240347-scratch-build-project-arctic-a-teenagers-first-scratchbuild-final-pictures-up/ got it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> If I recall correctly there was someone on the LTT forum that did the exact same thing you are doing now. Ill see if I can find the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> He posted a build log here on OCN too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521272/sponsored-scratch-build-project-arctic-the-making-of-my-first-case
> 
> Not sure what became of it though.
Click to expand...

Yah, I was following that build closely. It was good! There were a few things wrong with the case in my opinion like mounting the motherboard to the side panel but other than that, it was awesome. Then when he finished, he just disappeared.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> He finished the build, but then people started *****ing about how it was to much of a compact splash copy so I guess he just moved on to his other builds.


Hmm... mine is more of a copy than his was lol. I hope people aren't too offended about my case. It's just when you have such a good original product, it's hard to come up with a derivative of it that is creative enough. I've always wanted an mATX Compact Splash so really, that is what this is becoming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadymort*
> 
> Very interesting project. Let's see how far you can push those 20 liters! Subbed!


I'm hoping I can keep within it! I'm at 19L right now. Very close!

Thanks for the comments guys! Jeffinslaw


----------



## Aibohphobia

I think that's good. You may read this to double-check: http://www.protocase.com/pdf/How_to_design_enclosures_for_motherboard_based_systems_092010.pdf

They also have some SW files to help design enclosures: http://www.protocase.com/resources/


----------



## TMatzelle60

Jeff, Sent you a pm but ill ask here. I read a lot of problems with the x99m gaming 5 by gigabyte on newegg. What made you choose that over say EVGA or ASRock?


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah, I was following that build closely. It was good! There were a few things wrong with the case in my opinion like mounting the motherboard to the side panel but other than that, it was awesome. Then when he finished, he just disappeared.


Indeed, but he recently has started a new buildlog on LTT that also seems very promising. Regarding the whole compact splash copy thing, I wont give it to much thought, there will always be people who find a reason to get mad.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I think that's good. You may read this to double-check: http://www.protocase.com/pdf/How_to_design_enclosures_for_motherboard_based_systems_092010.pdf
> 
> They also have some SW files to help design enclosures: http://www.protocase.com/resources/


Wow! Those will be VERY helpful! Thanks a ton! +rep!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Jeff, Sent you a pm but ill ask here. I read a lot of problems with the x99m gaming 5 by gigabyte on newegg. What made you choose that over say EVGA or ASRock?


Did you send the PM? I haven't got anything from you. I haven't purchased any of the components yet for either build. I want to make sure that getting this case cut out won't financially ruin me lol. Ideally, I would go with ASUS's offerings but they haven't come out with anything yet... I love my ASUS Impact and would love an ASUS X99 mATX board.

The EVGA board looks just bland to me. The capacitors are hideous, are the heatsinks are boring. EVGA makes excellent cards but their motherboards just seem to lack that finesse that their cards have.

The ASRock board does look nice and I have owned one ASRock board and it worked well. There's just something about the Gigabyte board that draws me to it. My Gigabyte Z77-UP7 was amazing, minus the issues with PCIe SSDs but it was amazing nonetheless. I think I will take my chances with the Gigabyte board









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yah, I was following that build closely. It was good! There were a few things wrong with the case in my opinion like mounting the motherboard to the side panel but other than that, it was awesome. Then when he finished, he just disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but he recently has started a new buildlog on LTT that also seems very promising. Regarding the whole compact splash copy thing, I wont give it to much thought, there will always be people who find a reason to get mad.
Click to expand...

Will have to go in search of that build log then! He does great work.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

I just should have linked it immediately. Here you go: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/86973-project-beorange-caselabs-x99-tri-sli-980-project-restarted/page-5#entry4126616


----------



## TMatzelle60

Is that the computer used to power the house of god?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> I just should have linked it immediately. Here you go: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/86973-project-beorange-caselabs-x99-tri-sli-980-project-restarted/page-5#entry4126616


Ah yes, that one. I stumbled upon it over on Bit-Tech Forums. Not much progress on it though.

I don't even want to talk about how long it got to get to this point. You remembered that back panel I showed you guys on the previous page? Yah? Well I scrapped that whole thing. Started over and designed it using correct dimensions. Some I pulled from official mATX specs (motherboard I/O cutout, hole locations and spacing), others I got from a case laying around (PCIe slot locations). I am very confident about this back panel working correctly. Also, the mother board tray attaches to the main case structure in three places. That little jog along the back, on the bottom panel's right side tab (looking at the case from the front), and on the front panel's right tab (looking at the case straight on, it's hard to see in this picture). Those took me FOREVER to figure out. My brain hurts just from thinking about it lol.










Anyways, I'd say i'm about 85-90% of the way there. What's left? Here is the list:

• add mounting points for SSDs and HDDs
• add front panel USB/audio ports (need the panel sitting here in front of me for that)
• add mounting points for optical drive (will probably need that sitting in front of me as well)
• screw holes for side panel and connection points
• side panels
• design pump/reservoir mount (easy to do)
• redesign radiator grills (I think I have a good solution that will match the bottom and back vents)

I think that's it? Should have it wrapped up here in a few days and then I will be getting in touch with some local machining shops to see how many organs I will have to sell to get this thing cut out lol.

As always, let me know what you guys think!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## 4RTEX

That joggle will be a problem for majority of shops. It can't be pressed unless someone has a special tool. Your best bet is someone with a swaging machine.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4RTEX*
> 
> That joggle will be a problem for majority of shops. It can't be pressed unless someone has a special tool. Your best bet is someone with a swaging machine.


Okay, I will make sure that they have this tool when visiting shops and getting estimates on machining. Thanks for the insight









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Anyways, I'd say i'm about 85-90% of the way there. What's left? Here is the list:
> 
> • add mounting points for SSDs and HDDs
> • add front panel USB/audio ports (need the panel sitting here in front of me for that)
> • add mounting points for optical drive (will probably need that sitting in front of me as well)
> • screw holes for side panel and connection points
> • side panels
> • design pump/reservoir mount (easy to do)
> • redesign radiator grills (I think I have a good solution that will match the bottom and back vents)
> 
> I think that's it? Should have it wrapped up here in a few days and then I will be getting in touch with some local machining shops to see how many organs I will have to sell to get this thing cut out lol.
> 
> As always, let me know what you guys think!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


is the optical drive necessary? Seems like a lot of space for a component that's seeing its EOL.

Edit: lol didn't notice that you found a spot for a slim ODD already







Lookin' good


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Anyways, I'd say i'm about 85-90% of the way there. What's left? Here is the list:
> 
> • add mounting points for SSDs and HDDs
> • add front panel USB/audio ports (need the panel sitting here in front of me for that)
> • add mounting points for optical drive (will probably need that sitting in front of me as well)
> • screw holes for side panel and connection points
> • side panels
> • design pump/reservoir mount (easy to do)
> • redesign radiator grills (I think I have a good solution that will match the bottom and back vents)
> 
> I think that's it? Should have it wrapped up here in a few days and then I will be getting in touch with some local machining shops to see how many organs I will have to sell to get this thing cut out lol.
> 
> As always, let me know what you guys think!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> is the optical drive necessary? Seems like a lot of space for a component that's seeing its EOL.
> 
> Edit: lol didn't notice that you found a spot for a slim ODD already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good
Click to expand...

I'm still weighing the pros and cons of adding an optical drive. Optical drive may or may not make it to the public release.

Got good news and bad news! Well let's hear the good news first. I was missing a mount point for the motherboard that I have now added in and I also reconfigured the case so it can accept 45MM radiators at top. Before, I had an issue and couldn't figure out how to extend the height of the case without messing everything up, but I figured that out so now we're good. The bad news... I had to increase the height of the case by 2.5cm or almost an inch. That definitely puts me over 20L, 20.5L to be exact. However, this does come with some pros! I now have room to add in a fifth PCIe slot so you can do three way SLI in the case if you wanted to and there is now room for an Aquaero above the front 250MM radiator mount.

Here is a picture of how the case sits currently.










Yes, yes. The vents still look the same. I know







I'm still thinking of ways to change them while keeping airflow high. If I go with rectangles in a grid, it'll look like a CaseLabs case. If I go hexagons, it'll look like the new case that just came out, name has escaped me. So I am somewhat stuck with what to do....

Also whipped up a pump mount! You can mount it on the front radiator either horizontally or vertically if you want to get crazy. You can even mount it on the top radiator if you wanted to get REALLY crazy.










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jonasckx

Looking good man! Can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Also whipped up a pump mount! You can mount it on the front radiator either horizontally or vertically if you want to get crazy. You can even mount it on the top radiator if you wanted to get REALLY crazy.


That is just genius








I'd love to see a render of a pump mounted on the top radiator lol


----------



## taowulf

Nice pump mount. Take my money.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Looking good man! Can't wait to see how this turns out


Thank you! I hope you like the final product!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Also whipped up a pump mount! You can mount it on the front radiator either horizontally or vertically if you want to get crazy. You can even mount it on the top radiator if you wanted to get REALLY crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just genius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a render of a pump mounted on the top radiator lol
Click to expand...

Ooh I'm not that advanced in my knowledge of SoildWorks lol. You'll just have to imagine it in your mind









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Nice pump mount. Take my money.


Thanks! They come with the case only, sorry









Had to revise the pump mount since there wasn't enough material to make the bend. Here is the revised version, looks pretty much the same.










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Not all super happy with the "promo" picture I made. It needs some tweaking. But anyways, it's safe to say it's done unless I get backlash from the grills. I have decided to omit front panel I/O and optical drive since they would both need some sort of piece to hold them on the motherboard tray. As always, let me know what you think!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## catbuster

Needs full panel window







also would like to see different fan grills







i know its hard to come with something unique, but u should try something!


----------



## cpachris

Watching with interest.....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Needs full panel window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also would like to see different fan grills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know its hard to come with something unique, but u should try something!


I'll have an option for full panel acrylic window







Imma still thinking... I've got some ideas but not sure how good they'll look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpachris*
> 
> Watching with interest.....


Thanks!

While I wait for powder coat samples to arrive, enjoy some 4k renders.














































-Jeffinslaw


----------



## remixedMind

awesome work bro


----------



## Geran

What will the potential dimensions of this new case? I really wanted one of the Compact Splash cases but this will suffice my mATX needs for sure


----------



## taowulf

Looks nice and the renders are looking much better as well.


----------



## greywarden

Very cool, I've been looking for a mITX case that can house a pair of 280mm AIOs (cpu and Kraken G10 on GPU) any chance that would work? I guess I'd be willing to go with 240mm AIOs if it doesn't.


----------



## mAs81

Renders sure do look great!Can't wait to see the real thing


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remixedMind*
> 
> awesome work bro


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> What will the potential dimensions of this new case? I really wanted one of the Compact Splash cases but this will suffice my mATX needs for sure


It is 13" x ~14" x 6.5" I believe. I will have to get you proper dimensions when I get on my desktop to work on the case today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Looks nice and the renders are looking much better as well.


Thanks! I rendered in perspective view this time. They do look much better because of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Very cool, I've been looking for a mITX case that can house a pair of 280mm AIOs (cpu and Kraken G10 on GPU) any chance that would work? I guess I'd be willing to go with 240mm AIOs if it doesn't.


You would have to use 240MM AIOs with this case. I've designed it to fit dual 240MM radiators up to 45MM thick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Renders sure do look great!Can't wait to see the real thing


Thanks! Just wish I had the capital to go and get it cut out.

Thanks for the comments guys!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Actual dimensions are 32.78cm tall x 36.92cm long x 16.5cm wide (12.9in x 14.5in x 6.5in) or 19.9L! Yes! I managed to stay within the 20L mark.

I changed the design of the radiator grill? What do you guys think? It still has the look of the 'Splash but it isn't an exact copy now. All cut outs will be put on the slant like that. Let me know what you think here and in my build log!










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## claes

Ashamed to say but I prefer the non-slanted, Splash "rip-off" look







Great work though, if you go to production I'm in for sure


----------



## Geran

I like it both ways...I think the non-slanted version would be easier to sell as it could be marketed similar to the Splash "look-a-like" that people loved.

Either way, if/when this going to production I would definitely be in for one


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Ashamed to say but I prefer the non-slanted, Splash "rip-off" look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work though, if you go to production I'm in for sure


I agree. While both designs are extensively thought out, the slanted version takes away from the "cleanness" of the rest of the case.

Either way looks great


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Ashamed to say but I prefer the non-slanted, Splash "rip-off" look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work though, if you go to production I'm in for sure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> I like it both ways...I think the non-slanted version would be easier to sell as it could be marketed similar to the Splash "look-a-like" that people loved.
> 
> Either way, if/when this going to production I would definitely be in for one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Ashamed to say but I prefer the non-slanted, Splash "rip-off" look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work though, if you go to production I'm in for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. While both designs are extensively thought out, the slanted version takes away from the "cleanness" of the rest of the case.
> 
> Either way looks great
Click to expand...

So what everyone is saying is they would prefer a "Splash "rip off?" Lol well I can do that. I do want to allow the community to experience the case as well so I want the community to love it as much as I do!

So it looks like the community has spoken and they want it to look just like the Compact Splash. Alright, I guess it is time to lock down the design and make it the final drawing to get cut out. Fingers crossed it turns out well!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jimbags

Nice one subbed!


----------



## Jonasckx

Version without the slanted fan grills is the better one of the 2. Love how fast you are getting this to it's final stages.








Soon we'll be able to buy this







(when you turn Artisan)

Are you also going to do a fill port on the top? Like the splash offered? Maybe running it as an option for us guys wanting it?
Didn't see it on the to-do list or read past it.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Nice one subbed!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Version without the slanted fan grills is the better one of the 2. Love how fast you are getting this to it's final stages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon we'll be able to buy this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (when you turn Artisan)
> 
> Are you also going to do a fill port on the top? Like the splash offered? Maybe running it as an option for us guys wanting it?
> Didn't see it on the to-do list or read past it.
> 
> Keep up the good work


I will look into it. The most desirable options for the Compact Splash were the delete options so I may elect for no fill port at all. Will see when the time comes to make the case available for everyone









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## fast_fate

subbed


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Subbed for the wows


----------



## Springerr

its been a while sense i have looked through this thread. the progress looks great. and are those SSD mounding points under the motherboard? i like it


----------



## ccRicers

Don't worry too much about having it look like a Splash clone. You're aiming for a basic, utilitarian look so it's not that easy to move away from it. Besides it has been also done with Project Arctic (it's mATX too)!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> subbed


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Subbed for the wows


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> its been a while sense i have looked through this thread. the progress looks great. and are those SSD mounding points under the motherboard? i like it


Yep! You can mount two SSDs or two 2.5in HDDs under the motherboard tray









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Don't worry too much about having it look like a Splash clone. You're aiming for a basic, utilitarian look so it's not that easy to move away from it. Besides it has been also done with Project Arctic (it's mATX too)!


You do have a point, I agree. And yes, that was a great case build he did!

Sorry guys, been pretty busy with my summer class and work. Also, it seems every time I come into a little bit of money, something needs to be paid







still haven't gone and gotten the case cut out yet.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Geran

@Jeffinslaw how much does it cost to get a case cut out?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> @Jeffinslaw how much does it cost to get a case cut out?


I'm sure it'll be $300 at least


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm sure it'll be $300 at least


That's not too bad for a one-off build.

One of my dream hobby projects is to make a mini CNC mill which will be very handy for custom case parts and panels. But I also aim for it to be cheap.


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm sure it'll be $300 at least


thats not to bad. hell it everything works out like planned id pay 300 for it! i need to add a second 980 to my rig.


----------



## Lutfij

Oh man! I'm always late to these sort of parties ... :'(


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm sure it'll be $300 at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not too bad for a one-off build.
> 
> One of my dream hobby projects is to make a mini CNC mill which will be very handy for custom case parts and panels. But I also aim for it to be cheap.
Click to expand...

That would come in handy quite often!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm sure it'll be $300 at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats not to bad. hell it everything works out like planned id pay 300 for it! i need to add a second 980 to my rig.
Click to expand...

Well they won't be sold for $300







that doesn't include the cost of screws, a power button, shipping materials and just a little bit extra for the time I've put into it. I'm not sure how much the final product will cost. I've got a bit of time to think that through after I get the first prototype.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Oh man! I'm always late to these sort of parties ... :'(


Don't worry! Not much progress has been made









Well guys, the 3D design of the case is done! I will be calling shops tomorrow and Friday and hopefully meet with some of them the last week of July. If everything goes well, I should be able to get a prototype produced in the early weeks of August and we'll go from there! Check out the first page for the new banner!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## ccRicers

Well, if you ever produce them in bulk, I'm sure the shop would be able to do it at a lower cost. Do you know how many screws are in one case? I bought a few bags of 100 size 6-32 socket cap screws for $5 each on eBay. I didn't need all of them at the moment but it was a great deal and that way I don't need to go and buy more for future projects. You could buy several of these bags for the different lengths you need, if there's many requests for mass production, I'm sure all most or all the screws will be used.


----------



## Gabrielzm

And subbed







Late to the party as usual


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, if you ever produce them in bulk, I'm sure the shop would be able to do it at a lower cost. Do you know how many screws are in one case? I bought a few bags of 100 size 6-32 socket cap screws for $5 each on eBay. I didn't need all of them at the moment but it was a great deal and that way I don't need to go and buy more for future projects. You could buy several of these bags for the different lengths you need, if there's many requests for mass production, I'm sure all most or all the screws will be used.


Yep! Already planned on that. Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> And subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party as usual


Don't worry! You haven't missed too much









Got two more pictures for you. Two different style of pump mounting brackets! One that covers all types of DDC pumps and another one that covers EK and Bitspower D5 pump mod kits. Both brackets attach to a 120mm radiator mount hole locations. Check them out!










DDC mount locations.










D5 mount locations.

Enjoy!

-Jeffinslaw

*EDIT* Late burst of inspiration. Should I change the case to one of these two designs or leave it as is?


----------



## alpenwasser

Don't mind me, just stopping by to sub.









Re: Those panels: I can see myself liking both kinda styles, conventional and artistic. Since I'm often more of a 90-degree
kinda guy I think I might go with the artistic choice on this one for a change. It certainly has a bit more of a unique touch IMHO.


----------



## catbuster

Yes i really like the panels, would it be hard to make full case render with them?









I know splash is big inspiration, but u should make this case look unique, yet clean


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> *EDIT* Late burst of inspiration. Should I change the case to one of these two designs or leave it as is?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the left design of the 2, It's something different then what you always see on a case. Love to see it make the final stage


----------



## ccRicers

I like the left design well, simply because the rounded corners look better and more 'organic' and it looks easier to machine or cut.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I like the left design well, simply because the rounded corners look better and more 'organic' and it looks easier to machine or cut.


This is a good point. It'll probably be cut on a laser and the rounded corners are indeed easier to cut.


----------



## claes

I actually don't like the new panels







They look nice, but I like my builds simple and clean.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Don't mind me, just stopping by to sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: Those panels: I can see myself liking both kinda styles, conventional and artistic. Since I'm often more of a 90-degree
> kinda guy I think I might go with the artistic choice on this one for a change. It certainly has a bit more of a unique touch IMHO.


I really do like the new design but it wouldn't be feasible from a large production standpoint.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Yes i really like the panels, would it be hard to make full case render with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know splash is big inspiration, but u should make this case look unique, yet clean


Like I mentioned above, it wouldn't be feasible for a large production run. It would require the use of a laser cutter for every case which would increase variance between the cases from my understanding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> *EDIT* Late burst of inspiration. Should I change the case to one of these two designs or leave it as is?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the left design of the 2, It's something different then what you always see on a case. Love to see it make the final stage
Click to expand...

I doubt it will make it to the final stage unfortunately







it was more of a "proof of concept" I guess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I like the left design well, simply because the rounded corners look better and more 'organic' and it looks easier to machine or cut.


Agreed. These have a fillet of 2.1mm. I went back and redid it with a fillet of 1mm. They look much better and have more open area but like I mentioned above, won't be feasible for the final product.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I like the left design well, simply because the rounded corners look better and more 'organic' and it looks easier to machine or cut.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good point. It'll probably be cut on a laser and the rounded corners are indeed easier to cut.
Click to expand...

For a very small number of cases, then this design would work. For a large number, it just wouldn't be feasible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> I actually don't like the new panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look nice, but I like my builds simple and clean.


Well luckily for you, I'll be keeping the old panels









Well... I got one estimate back for a prototype and it was... I'll just say much more than I was expecting. If we can't get the price down and/or other manufactures quote roughly the same price, then this project will be put on indefinite hold unfortunately. Not the news I was hoping to hear









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## alpenwasser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I really do like the new design but it wouldn't be feasible from a large production standpoint.
> Like I mentioned above, it wouldn't be feasible for a large production run. It would require the use of a laser cutter for every case which would increase variance between the cases from my understanding.


Funnily enough, my dad imports accordions, and some of their models have a very similar pattern to
those triangles on their grills. Not sure anymore how they manufacture them though, would need to
ask.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well... I got one estimate back for a prototype and it was... I'll just say much more than I was expecting. If we can't get the price down and/or other manufactures quote roughly the same price, then this project will be put on indefinite hold unfortunately. Not the news I was hoping to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That would come in handy quite often!
> Well they won't be sold for $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't include the cost of screws, a power button, shipping materials and just a little bit extra for the time I've put into it. I'm not sure how much the final product will cost. I've got a bit of time to think that through after I get the first prototype.


I'm sure as a fellow Washingtonian we can see if there is a way around the shipping


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, if you ever produce them in bulk, I'm sure the shop would be able to do it at a lower cost. Do you know how many screws are in one case? I bought a few bags of 100 size 6-32 socket cap screws for $5 each on eBay. I didn't need all of them at the moment but it was a great deal and that way I don't need to go and buy more for future projects. You could buy several of these bags for the different lengths you need, if there's many requests for mass production, I'm sure all most or all the screws will be used.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Already planned on that. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> And subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry! You haven't missed too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got two more pictures for you. Two different style of pump mounting brackets! One that covers all types of DDC pumps and another one that covers EK and Bitspower D5 pump mod kits. Both brackets attach to a 120mm radiator mount hole locations. Check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDC mount locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D5 mount locations.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> *EDIT* Late burst of inspiration. Should I change the case to one of these two designs or leave it as is?
Click to expand...

Sub sub subbed.

If you need any mounting holes for EK products lemme know <3


----------



## Jonasckx

Whatever you do with the final design of the case, don't throw the previous/other designs away







I'm crazy enough to ask you the file and have that awesome radiator top cut myself
















Really hope you can get the costs down


----------



## Gabrielzm

Hey Jeff. Try to hit other manufacturers, even EK. Another possibility would be a local shop working with aluminum?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpenwasser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I really do like the new design but it wouldn't be feasible from a large production standpoint.
> Like I mentioned above, it wouldn't be feasible for a large production run. It would require the use of a laser cutter for every case which would increase variance between the cases from my understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough, my dad imports accordions, and some of their models have a very similar pattern to
> those triangles on their grills. Not sure anymore how they manufacture them though, would need to
> ask.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well... I got one estimate back for a prototype and it was... I'll just say much more than I was expecting. If we can't get the price down and/or other manufactures quote roughly the same price, then this project will be put on indefinite hold unfortunately. Not the news I was hoping to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Very cool! Must be some sweet looking accordions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That would come in handy quite often!
> Well they won't be sold for $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't include the cost of screws, a power button, shipping materials and just a little bit extra for the time I've put into it. I'm not sure how much the final product will cost. I've got a bit of time to think that through after I get the first prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure as a fellow Washingtonian we can see if there is a way around the shipping
Click to expand...

Absolutely!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sub sub subbed.
> 
> If you need any mounting holes for EK products lemme know <3


I think I have all the measurements I need, thanks! Will message you if there is anything else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Whatever you do with the final design of the case, don't throw the previous/other designs away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm crazy enough to ask you the file and have that awesome radiator top cut myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope you can get the costs down


Me too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hey Jeff. Try to hit other manufacturers, even EK. Another possibility would be a local shop working with aluminum?


Local manufactures are on the list. I'll be meeting with one of them today hopefully and talk about my plans.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## dirty elf

That is a massive piece of sheet metal with a lot of complicated bends... to bring costs down you could trying making it out of multiple pieces.

I'm guessing your quote was in the $1200 to $1500 range...

Subbed for hopeful redesign and completion, looks like an awesome project!

If you want some tips or help with SW or sheet metal let me know - its sort of my day job.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> That is a massive piece of sheet metal with a lot of complicated bends... to bring costs down you could trying making it out of multiple pieces.
> 
> I'm guessing your quote was in the $1200 to $1500 range...
> 
> Subbed for hopeful redesign and completion, looks like an awesome project!
> 
> If you want some tips or help with SW or sheet metal let me know - its sort of my day job.


The case is actually six pieces total. The main case, the back panel/motherboard, a small piece to connect the back panel to the whole case, two side panels and a pump mount. Yes, the main case piece is quite large but it only consists of ten bends; four main bends, and six bends for the flaps for the side panels to attach to.

Also, PM incoming









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Spenning

How did I miss this? Planning a scratchbuild too, so this will be great, the only thing holding me back is the cost. But remember, it's not about the money, it's about glorius pc master race and [email protected]


----------



## Lutfij

Jeff,
I like it, it reminds me of the first outing of EVGA's Hadron chassis'.


----------



## dirty elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The case is actually six pieces total. The main case, the back panel/motherboard, a small piece to connect the back panel to the whole case, two side panels and a pump mount. Yes, the main case piece is quite large but it only consists of ten bends; four main bends, and six bends for the flaps for the side panels to attach to.
> 
> Also, PM incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Glad to hear it is not one piece









Here is another tool you may want to play with that could help you bring cost down: https://www.thatwasrapid.com/SolidQuote/Download.aspx It is an add-in that installs right into SolidWorks.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> How did I miss this? Planning a scratchbuild too, so this will be great, the only thing holding me back is the cost. But remember, it's not about the money, it's about glorius pc master race and [email protected]


Welcome to the build log! It's going to be getting pretty tasty here soon!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Jeff,
> I like it, it reminds me of the first outing of EVGA's Hadron chassis'.


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirty elf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The case is actually six pieces total. The main case, the back panel/motherboard, a small piece to connect the back panel to the whole case, two side panels and a pump mount. Yes, the main case piece is quite large but it only consists of ten bends; four main bends, and six bends for the flaps for the side panels to attach to.
> 
> Also, PM incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it is not one piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another tool you may want to play with that could help you bring cost down: https://www.thatwasrapid.com/SolidQuote/Download.aspx It is an add-in that installs right into SolidWorks.
Click to expand...

I will have to check that out! Thanks!

Guys... I believe I have received a quote that is more than fair for the prototypes. Also, they gave me some quotes for different quantities of cases. That means, one might be able to own a Project mATX case for $200 + shipping. I have PM'd Chipp for more information on the OCN Artisan program and I am waiting to hear back from him on that. Once that is squared away, I will look into getting a thread started for the case.

We are getting close guys!









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Welcome to the build log! It's going to be getting pretty tasty here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I will have to check that out! Thanks!
> 
> Guys... I believe I have received a quote that is more than fair for the prototypes. Also, they gave me some quotes for different quantities of cases. That means, one might be able to own a Project mATX case for $200 + shipping. I have PM'd Chipp for more information on the OCN Artisan program and I am waiting to hear back from him on that. Once that is squared away, I will look into getting a thread started for the case.
> 
> We are getting close guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


AWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAHH cant wait. been itching to start by m-atx build!


----------



## greywarden

$200 and shipping? Count me in. It'll give me a reason to build another rig haha. Got the ITX with the 980Ti (Strix on preorder) the ATX X58 Sabertooth and X5650 that will have a 970 and 750ti folding 24/7, and a mATX rig for... idk AMD build?

[edit]: that's for the sweet triangly front version, right?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Welcome to the build log! It's going to be getting pretty tasty here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I will have to check that out! Thanks!
> 
> Guys... I believe I have received a quote that is more than fair for the prototypes. Also, they gave me some quotes for different quantities of cases. That means, one might be able to own a Project mATX case for $200 + shipping. I have PM'd Chipp for more information on the OCN Artisan program and I am waiting to hear back from him on that. Once that is squared away, I will look into getting a thread started for the case.
> 
> We are getting close guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAAHH cant wait. been itching to start by m-atx build!
Click to expand...

That's exactly how I'm feeling!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> $200 and shipping? Count me in. It'll give me a reason to build another rig haha. Got the ITX with the 980Ti (Strix on preorder) the ATX X58 Sabertooth and X5650 that will have a 970 and 750ti folding 24/7, and a mATX rig for... idk AMD build?
> 
> [edit]: that's for the sweet triangly front version, right?


Nope, this is for the vertical vent version. The version with the facing vents wasn't practical for mass producing. Maybe for a different version of the case.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Welcome to the build log! It's going to be getting pretty tasty here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I will have to check that out! Thanks!
> 
> Guys... I believe I have received a quote that is more than fair for the prototypes. Also, they gave me some quotes for different quantities of cases. That means, one might be able to own a Project mATX case for $200 + shipping. I have PM'd Chipp for more information on the OCN Artisan program and I am waiting to hear back from him on that. Once that is squared away, I will look into getting a thread started for the case.
> 
> We are getting close guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Sweet news Jeff. I might come aboard and pull the trigger on this too. Awesome.









edit - ah...would they ship to me down in Brazil?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Welcome to the build log! It's going to be getting pretty tasty here soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I will have to check that out! Thanks!
> 
> Guys... I believe I have received a quote that is more than fair for the prototypes. Also, they gave me some quotes for different quantities of cases. That means, one might be able to own a Project mATX case for $200 + shipping. I have PM'd Chipp for more information on the OCN Artisan program and I am waiting to hear back from him on that. Once that is squared away, I will look into getting a thread started for the case.
> 
> We are getting close guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet news Jeff. I might come aboard and pull the trigger on this too. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - ah...would they ship to me down in Brazil?
Click to expand...

I don't see why not! My plan was for me to take care of shipping and in which case, I'd be willing to ship anywhere in the world since shipping is separate.

Received another quote from a different manufacturer. The quote was slightly less however I am worried about the quality of the finished product from this manufacturer. I think I still will end up going with the first manufacturer because they really seemed to understand how important it is for these parts to be spot on and I feel like the finished quality from them will be much higher.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## H3||scr3am

reasonable sounding cost so far, really liked the triangular front grill with the rounded edges, but I foresaw it'd be a costly design... Glad to hear the project is still ongoing


----------



## Jonasckx

Yeeaaaaaah! Count me in!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reasonable sounding cost so far, really liked the triangular front grill with the rounded edges, but I foresaw it'd be a costly design... Glad to hear the project is still ongoing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Yeeaaaaaah! Count me in!!!


Thanks for the interest!









Hey @Chipp, I've PMd you about the artisan program but haven't received a reply (been a few days). I noticed you were mentioned in another thread and were able to respond shortly thereafter. Hoping that magic works here









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Spenning

What's the dimensions on this? My build is pretty big for a m-atx (35x38x20), but I suppose it might be splash's bigger brother's bigger brother?


----------



## claes

You're at 27L, this is 19L now?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

This is 19.9L I believe. I'll have to go back and do the calculations.


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> You're at 27L, this is 19L now?


I have about 5 cm at the back for Cable management, which is pretty overkill, so I might make it less. Keep in mind that ca 1cm (atleast 9mm) goes away from the three panels I have: sidepanel, midpanel (for Mobo and cable-management room behind mob, and the last sidepanel. Each plate I will have will be 3mm, and i'm thinking about a dual layer front too









I have limited amount of money going into the build, _only_ about 2500 USD, and that is for both case, plus components (Fury x(2?) asus maximus viii gene 6700k, some ram, and ssd/hdd. If I could get a sponsor, The build would go into *HYPERDRIVE* and be finished pretty soon









but isn't everyone's dream sponsorship too?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> You're at 27L, this is 19L now?
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 5 cm at the back for Cable management, which is pretty overkill, so I might make it less. Keep in mind that ca 1cm (atleast 9mm) goes away from the three panels I have: sidepanel, midpanel (for Mobo and cable-management room behind mob, and the last sidepanel. Each plate I will have will be 3mm, and i'm thinking about a dual layer front too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have limited amount of money going into the build, _only_ about 2500 USD, and that is for both case, plus components (Fury x(2?) asus maximus viii gene 6700k, some ram, and ssd/hdd. If I could get a sponsor, The build would go into *HYPERDRIVE* and be finished pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but isn't everyone's dream sponsorship too?
Click to expand...

Why not just buy a project mATX case and save yourself a large chunk of money?


----------



## Spenning

Because i want something that's only one of in the world, but if I could get it made with you cases, wouldn't that put the price down for us both?


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Because i want something that's only one of in the world, but if I could get it made with you cases, wouldn't that put the price down for us both?


Build log?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well guys, it's look like I won't be able to sell the case on the forum as I would be considered a vendor. Vendor fees start at $600 A MONTH. So, if that's the case, this build log will be stopped immediately and moved over to Bit-tech forums where I will handle all of the orders and show off the build log.

Hopefully OCN allows me to become an artisan. The problem right now apparently is that I will have the cases be "customized" and then ordered. So you would be paying for a product I don't have. I plan on doing it this way because I can't afford to buy x of case one, y of case two and z of case three. The only options would be color of powder coat (black, grey, white or custom (custom will come with an extra fee)) and your choice of power button: black or silver and then LED color.

So, in order to get a decent price on the case from the manufacturer, I would need to order at least 15 cases at once. That's well over $1k and I do NOT have that just sitting around, nor would I want to do that.

So hopefully things will be changed or else I'll be sad to leave OCN with my build log









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well guys, it's look like I won't be able to sell the case on the forum as I would be considered a vendor. Vendor fees start at $600 A MONTH. So, if that's the case, this build log will be stopped immediately and moved over to Bit-tech forums where I will handle all of the orders and show off the build log.
> 
> Hopefully OCN allows me to become an artisan. The problem right now apparently is that I will have the cases be "customized" and then ordered. So you would be paying for a product I don't have. I plan on doing it this way because I can't afford to buy x of case one, y of case two and z of case three. The only options would be color of powder coat (black, grey, white or custom (custom will come with an extra fee)) and your choice of power button: black or silver and then LED color.
> 
> So, in order to get a decent price on the case from the manufacturer, I would need to order at least 15 cases at once. That's well over $1k and I do NOT have that just sitting around, nor would I want to do that.
> 
> So hopefully things will be changed or else I'll be sad to leave OCN with my build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Yikes! @Chipp This makes two awesome projects that have been forced to leave OCN in less than two weeks.


----------



## claes




----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Yikes! @Chipp This makes two awesome projects that have been forced to leave OCN in less than two weeks.


I guess you are also following Nova, damn such a shame but they keep us well informed on other forums.


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Build log?


You really think I won't have a build log for my new rig?


----------



## Spenning

That's pretty sad news. but, if it counts, I can make my case with you (and not get it powder coated, only plain metal) if you can make my design








but if the cases need to be completely the same, that doesn't really help does it?









so sad to see build logs being removed or ended because the rules don't work as good as they could have. (should be free to sell stuff, with a 50/100 limit or something)


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well guys, it's look like I won't be able to sell the case on the forum as I would be considered a vendor. Vendor fees start at $600 A MONTH. So, if that's the case, this build log will be stopped immediately and moved over to Bit-tech forums where I will handle all of the orders and show off the build log.
> 
> Hopefully OCN allows me to become an artisan. The problem right now apparently is that I will have the cases be "customized" and then ordered. So you would be paying for a product I don't have. I plan on doing it this way because I can't afford to buy x of case one, y of case two and z of case three. The only options would be color of powder coat (black, grey, white or custom (custom will come with an extra fee)) and your choice of power button: black or silver and then LED color.
> 
> So, in order to get a decent price on the case from the manufacturer, I would need to order at least 15 cases at once. That's well over $1k and I do NOT have that just sitting around, nor would I want to do that.
> 
> So hopefully things will be changed or else I'll be sad to leave OCN with my build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Bummer! Hope you can get something worked out.

You have my support, that's 14 more slots to fill and I'm pretty sure filling those would be no problem









Keep it up


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well guys, it's look like I won't be able to sell the case on the forum as I would be considered a vendor. Vendor fees start at $600 A MONTH. So, if that's the case, this build log will be stopped immediately and moved over to Bit-tech forums where I will handle all of the orders and show off the build log.
> 
> Hopefully OCN allows me to become an artisan. The problem right now apparently is that I will have the cases be "customized" and then ordered. So you would be paying for a product I don't have. I plan on doing it this way because I can't afford to buy x of case one, y of case two and z of case three. The only options would be color of powder coat (black, grey, white or custom (custom will come with an extra fee)) and your choice of power button: black or silver and then LED color.
> 
> So, in order to get a decent price on the case from the manufacturer, I would need to order at least 15 cases at once. That's well over $1k and I do NOT have that just sitting around, nor would I want to do that.
> 
> So hopefully things will be changed or else I'll be sad to leave OCN with my build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! @Chipp This makes two awesome projects that have been forced to leave OCN in less than two weeks.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spotswood*
> 
> Yikes! @Chipp This makes two awesome projects that have been forced to leave OCN in less than two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are also following Nova, damn such a shame but they keep us well informed on other forums.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> That's pretty sad news. but, if it counts, I can make my case with you (and not get it powder coated, only plain metal) if you can make my design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if the cases need to be completely the same, that doesn't really help does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sad to see build logs being removed or ended because the rules don't work as good as they could have. (should be free to sell stuff, with a 50/100 limit or something)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well guys, it's look like I won't be able to sell the case on the forum as I would be considered a vendor. Vendor fees start at $600 A MONTH. So, if that's the case, this build log will be stopped immediately and moved over to Bit-tech forums where I will handle all of the orders and show off the build log.
> 
> Hopefully OCN allows me to become an artisan. The problem right now apparently is that I will have the cases be "customized" and then ordered. So you would be paying for a product I don't have. I plan on doing it this way because I can't afford to buy x of case one, y of case two and z of case three. The only options would be color of powder coat (black, grey, white or custom (custom will come with an extra fee)) and your choice of power button: black or silver and then LED color.
> 
> So, in order to get a decent price on the case from the manufacturer, I would need to order at least 15 cases at once. That's well over $1k and I do NOT have that just sitting around, nor would I want to do that.
> 
> So hopefully things will be changed or else I'll be sad to leave OCN with my build log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer! Hope you can get something worked out.
> 
> You have my support, that's 14 more slots to fill and I'm pretty sure filling those would be no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up
Click to expand...

Good news guys! Chipp has PM'd me and informed me that they will be revising the policies of the Artisan program which, "will allow your kind of project to exist in a way that works for both of us," as Chipp put it. I'm wondering if they will add some sort of escrow or something. I hope it wouldn't be through PayPal... ugh... all the fees with stupid PayPal.

So we may not be dead in the water after all







and this should be good news (hopefully) for people like @Spotswood as well.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## claes

Nice! And, to be certain, I'm totally in for one. Moving to NYC next month and gonna need to downsize...


----------



## Gabrielzm

Good news Jeff. Count me in for one


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claes*
> 
> Nice! And, to be certain, I'm totally in for one. Moving to NYC next month and gonna need to downsize...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Good news Jeff. Count me in for one


Sounds good! However, I will be making a separate thread when things become official and that is where you will post if you are interested. Then, names will be entered into a list in the order in which you post. You will each be PM'd individually in that order and we will proceed with getting your case squared away.

That is how I have it planned right now. Will wait for things to become official!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Oh god, now ill have to decide between Nova and this one, first world problems butt still problems....


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I asked @QinX to do some renders of my cases for me since I could't get anything to look nice. Well, let's just say he knocked them out of the park! Here is a teaser:










Which one will you choose?









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I asked @QinX to do some renders of my cases for me since I could't get anything to look nice. Well, let's just say he knocked them out of the park! Here is a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one will you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


I would go with the black...But I am of mind to try a different color from prismatic colors


----------



## greywarden

I don't have a white one, yet.... hmmmmmmm.


----------



## willemdoom

Black or gray!


----------



## Spenning

Will this be powdercoated? Or what? Very nice renders


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I asked @QinX to do some renders of my cases for me since I could't get anything to look nice. Well, let's just say he knocked them out of the park! Here is a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one will you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Black or grey with green power button/leds inside


----------



## ccRicers

I'd go for silver or white with white LED's. Looks so pure.


----------



## H3||scr3am

mmmm nice looking renders, but would unfinished be an option? I might actually like to get a water transfer print on it... then again maybe I'll just go with white...


----------



## Chipp

Folks, thanks to some great discussion with Jeffinslaw about this specific case, we've made a few revisions to the current Artisan program which would allow a project like this to come to life. http://www.overclock.net/t/342022/overclock-net-artisan-program/100_20#post_24232326

There are obviously still a few details to iron out before anything is official, but, the framework is now in place. Please don't hesitate to continue sending feedback directly - though I wish I did have time to read a lot of interesting threads on the site, I usually don't, which means without an @ mention / email / PM / post in the suggestions forum / etc, we might completely miss feedback which was posted in a thread somewhere. Especially on matters of policy, there is very little that is written in stone if, as a group and community, we can come up with something which might work better and accomplish the same needs.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Spenning

Black for me, but could you spray paint the screws to match the color of the case? that would be cool I think


----------



## H3||scr3am

you should be able to get black anodized screws that would keep the coloration pretty consistent... failing that, yes you can spray paint them, but you may need to sand them if they're countersunk... and tape over the threading before you spray them.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Oh god, now ill have to decide between Nova and this one, first world problems butt still problems....


I'll help you out, obviously my case









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I asked @QinX to do some renders of my cases for me since I could't get anything to look nice. Well, let's just say he knocked them out of the park! Here is a teaser:
> 
> Which one will you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with the black...But I am of mind to try a different color from prismatic colors
Click to expand...

I'd like to offer custom powder coating option, I'm still looking into that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I don't have a white one, yet.... hmmmmmmm.


I'm really liking the look of the white one. May have to get one for myself as well...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Black or gray!


Both would be excellent choices!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Will this be powdercoated? Or what? Very nice renders


Powder coated since I went with cold rolled steel, like Compact Splash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I asked @QinX to do some renders of my cases for me since I could't get anything to look nice. Well, let's just say he knocked them out of the park! Here is a teaser:
> 
> Which one will you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Black or grey with green power button/leds inside
Click to expand...

I dig it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I'd go for silver or white with white LED's. Looks so pure.


White LED is the best LED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> mmmm nice looking renders, but would unfinished be an option? I might actually like to get a water transfer print on it... then again maybe I'll just go with white...


Possibly. That shouldn't be too difficult to offer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Folks, thanks to some great discussion with Jeffinslaw about this specific case, we've made a few revisions to the current Artisan program which would allow a project like this to come to life. http://www.overclock.net/t/342022/overclock-net-artisan-program/100_20#post_24232326
> 
> There are obviously still a few details to iron out before anything is official, but, the framework is now in place. Please don't hesitate to continue sending feedback directly - though I wish I did have time to read a lot of interesting threads on the site, I usually don't, which means without an @ mention / email / PM / post in the suggestions forum / etc, we might completely miss feedback which was posted in a thread somewhere. Especially on matters of policy, there is very little that is written in stone if, as a group and community, we can come up with something which might work better and accomplish the same needs.
> 
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming...


Thanks again Chipp!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Black for me, but could you spray paint the screws to match the color of the case? that would be coll I think


Lol no. All cases will have black oxide screws.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> you should be able to get black anodized screws that would keep the coloration pretty consistent... failing that, yes you can spray paint them, but you may need to sand them if they're countersunk... and tape over the threading before you spray them.


All cases will come with black oxide screws, if you want them a different color then you'll have to paint them yourself







that's WAY too much work for me to do.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Aibohphobia

I'd highly recommend going for the fine textured powder coats. It limits the color selection but looks and feels very premium and hides fingerprints too.


----------



## Springerr

do we have a rough eta?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I'd highly recommend going for the fine textured powder coats. It limits the color selection but looks and feels very premium and hides fingerprints too.


Do you have a sample or link?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> do we have a rough eta?


Looking at late August to early September to start taking orders.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Aibohphobia

Tiger Drylac seems to be the go to powder coat source for sheet metal shops in the USA: http://www.tiger-coatings.us/

The Alesta line has a much better selection of colors but I haven't seen any in person: http://www.axaltacs.com/content/dam/EMEA/Axalta/HQ/Public/Powder%20Coatings/Documents/Products/Brochure/BRO_Fine_Textured_EN.pdf

I'd recommend getting samples, the catalog only gives you a rough idea of how it looks.


----------



## Spenning

6 people watching fells kinda weird. Like we're standing in a circle, staring at Jeffinslaw, chanting ''Do something'' in unison, while poking him with a stick


----------



## Gabrielzm

Also perhaps prismatic powders. The selection is huge and is the one used by caselabs that I consider very good powder coat job.

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/powder-coating-colors/


----------



## theshadowofsam

Subbed. Are you planning on making and selling these or are these for personal use only?


----------



## theshadowofsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Subbed. Are you planning on making and selling these or are these for personal use only?


Nevermind I'm blind. This looks awesome though. I'll definitely be going with black. Also whadaya pricing them at?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Tiger Drylac seems to be the go to powder coat source for sheet metal shops in the USA: http://www.tiger-coatings.us/
> 
> The Alesta line has a much better selection of colors but I haven't seen any in person: http://www.axaltacs.com/content/dam/EMEA/Axalta/HQ/Public/Powder%20Coatings/Documents/Products/Brochure/BRO_Fine_Textured_EN.pdf
> 
> I'd recommend getting samples, the catalog only gives you a rough idea of how it looks.


Will check them out, thanks! +rep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> 6 people watching fells kinda weird. Like we're standing in a circle, staring at Jeffinslaw, chanting ''Do something'' in unison, while poking him with a stick


Lol yes, typically how my builds go, lots of attention but very few comments, mostly just comments from the same few people









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Also perhaps prismatic powders. The selection is huge and is the one used by caselabs that I consider very good powder coat job.
> 
> http://www.prismaticpowders.com/powder-coating-colors/


I believe prismatic is more geared towards low volume stuff. I'm trying to get my Compact Splash case powder coated an awesome color, having trouble getting in touch with the powder coaters I used last time. Going to give them a call shortly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Subbed. Are you planning on making and selling these or are these for personal use only?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Subbed. Are you planning on making and selling these or are these for personal use only?
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind I'm blind. This looks awesome though. I'll definitely be going with black. Also whadaya pricing them at?
Click to expand...

Yes, I do plan on selling them. My artisan thread should pop up in a bit, once I send payment. Price wise, it could be anywhere from $200 to $300. I haven't run the numbers yet. Going to do that soon.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Subbed. Are you planning on making and selling these or are these for personal use only?


He will be taking orders for them around august/september


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Lol yes, typically how my builds go, lots of attention but very few comments, mostly just comments from the same few people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Well it's better than no attention, and no comments?


----------



## theshadowofsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Will check them out, thanks! +rep.
> Lol yes, typically how my builds go, lots of attention but very few comments, mostly just comments from the same few people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe prismatic is more geared towards low volume stuff. I'm trying to get my Compact Splash case powder coated an awesome color, having trouble getting in touch with the powder coaters I used last time. Going to give them a call shortly.
> 
> Yes, I do plan on selling them. My artisan thread should pop up in a bit, once I send payment. Price wise, it could be anywhere from $200 to $300. I haven't run the numbers yet. Going to do that soon.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Dankee


----------



## Geran

Out of the colors posted I like the black and gray...I'm so excited for this case to get produced. I'm definitely getting one for my new workstation build









Thank you for doing this Jeff


----------



## catbuster

Yes sometimes i just lurk without posting







and i got busted lol


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Yes sometimes i just lurk without posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i got busted lol


Can I say you got catbusted?


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Can I say you got catbusted?


That would be very appropriate :-D


----------



## Geran

I'm really excited about this project and will definitely be supporting it alongside the "Nova" (will be the wife's case if there is white).

I was wondering...will you be doing both versions at the same time or will one come before the other?

Only reason I ask is because I want to use two 980Ti's in it and I don't think the 700w SFX PSU from SST will be enough with the whole system overclocked.


----------



## soundreaper

I subbed a while back as soon as I saw the title but I'm super excited for this case







!

I'm going to scrape buying an extra SSD for my upcoming build, just so I can stay under budget with buying this case.


----------



## soundreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Only reason I ask is because I want to us two 980Ti's in it and I don't think the 700w SFX PSU from SST will be enough with the whole system overclocked.


I also have this same question as well. My planned build has dual 980 Ti's as well and I'm not sure 700w is enough if it gets overclocked.


----------



## Springerr

It doesn't look like I'll have the money for a new build after all. I just bought a new 2015 Subaru BRZ and now I'm dumping all my spare money into that. I wish you all glorious builds and I can't wait to see some logs!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Lol yes, typically how my builds go, lots of attention but very few comments, mostly just comments from the same few people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's better than no attention, and no comments?
Click to expand...

This is very true!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Will check them out, thanks! +rep.
> Lol yes, typically how my builds go, lots of attention but very few comments, mostly just comments from the same few people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe prismatic is more geared towards low volume stuff. I'm trying to get my Compact Splash case powder coated an awesome color, having trouble getting in touch with the powder coaters I used last time. Going to give them a call shortly.
> 
> Yes, I do plan on selling them. My artisan thread should pop up in a bit, once I send payment. Price wise, it could be anywhere from $200 to $300. I haven't run the numbers yet. Going to do that soon.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Dankee
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Out of the colors posted I like the black and gray...I'm so excited for this case to get produced. I'm definitely getting one for my new workstation build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for doing this Jeff


No problem! I'm glad I'm helping out the community!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Yes sometimes i just lurk without posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i got busted lol


Lol we all lurk sometimes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> I'm really excited about this project and will definitely be supporting it alongside the "Nova" (will be the wife's case if there is white).
> 
> I was wondering...will you be doing both versions at the same time or will one come before the other?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because I want to use two 980Ti's in it and I don't think the 700w SFX PSU from SST will be enough with the whole system overclocked.


One will come after the other. I'm still holding out for some higher wattage SFX or SFX-L PSUs in the 850W range. That would easily be able to handle dual 980Ti's with an OC and a high powered CPU with an OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundreaper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Only reason I ask is because I want to us two 980Ti's in it and I don't think the 700w SFX PSU from SST will be enough with the whole system overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this same question as well. My planned build has dual 980 Ti's as well and I'm not sure 700w is enough if it gets overclocked.
Click to expand...

700W will be cutting it too close to my understanding










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> It doesn't look like I'll have the money for a new build after all. I just bought a new 2015 Subaru BRZ and now I'm dumping all my spare money into that. I wish you all glorious builds and I can't wait to see some logs!


Darn! Find some money









Prototype was supposed to be manufactured yesterday! They said they would take pictures so hoping I get those soon. In the end, I went with the manufacturer that had the higher initial costs, because they had cheaper per unit costs for production runs. I think this was the best choice because they really know what they're doing and in the end, you pay for what you get so I hope I get a quality product.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## greywarden

Yeah I did a little thing on PCPartpicker, skylake i7 wil dual 980ti was 690W and a 5960X was 740W and they don't compensate for overclocked cards, they just use reference numbers, for instance, my Gigabyte G1 uses a max of 276W and the reference TDP is 250W


----------



## Aibohphobia

More than 700W for SFX or even SFX-L is unlikely for some time. I've talked a bit about the SX700-LPT with Tony from SilverStone and it seems they're only developing it because a few system integrators wanted it because there isn't a big market for high-wattage SFF PSUs yet.

600W is sufficient for dual 980s and a Haswell-E at stock clocks, I've crunched the numbers and 700W is enough for SLI reference 980Ti's and Haswell-E but there isn't much room for overclocking.


----------



## Jonasckx

Anxious about those prototype pictures


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah I did a little thing on PCPartpicker, skylake i7 wil dual 980ti was 690W and a 5960X was 740W and they don't compensate for overclocked cards, they just use reference numbers, for instance, my Gigabyte G1 uses a max of 276W and the reference TDP is 250W


I did design this case for your everyday user who won't be going uber l33t in this case lol. It is meant for mid to high end systems such as mid range X99 CPUs and all ZXXX CPUs and mid range GPUs like the 980, 970, and maybe one AMD card since they're so power hungry lol. V2 of this case will feature support for full size ATX PSUs. But... I may have to look into adding compatibility for V1 so I can reach a larger market.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> More than 700W for SFX or even SFX-L is unlikely for some time. I've talked a bit about the SX700-LPT with Tony from SilverStone and it seems they're only developing it because a few system integrators wanted it because there isn't a big market for high-wattage SFF PSUs yet.
> 
> 600W is sufficient for dual 980s and a Haswell-E at stock clocks, I've crunched the numbers and 700W is enough for SLI reference 980Ti's and Haswell-E but there isn't much room for overclocking.


We need to get hollering then and get some larger wattage SFX PSUs!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Anxious about those prototype pictures


Me too! Unfortunately, they broke a tool while punching out my case and it took the piece of steel my case was on. Should be running it tomorrow









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Nice, cant wait for those pictures.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice, cant wait for those pictures.












I've honestly never been this excited for a case in awhile. Between this and the "Nova"...I shouldn't need a case anytime soon until V2 of this comes out


----------



## Jeffinslaw

More delays







the machine that was going to be used to punch out my case broke as well so they had to order a new one. That one won't be there until next week. Ugh! I just want my prototype!









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## dirty elf

life is a beach and then you die

im sure once you have the parts in hand you will forget all about these minor delays


----------



## theshadowofsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> More delays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the machine that was going to be used to punch out my case broke as well so they had to order a new one. That one won't be there until next week. Ugh! I just want my prototype!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Noooooooooooooooooooo! I can't wait.


----------



## sinnedone

Yeah usually the faster you need/want it the longer it takes.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*BIG Update!*

The case is being cut out as we speak! Stay tuned guys!



















-Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Take videos!


----------



## morencyam

That's a nice looking turret punch. We actually just bought one at work and are in the process of buying all the tooling. First thing I though when we bought it was "Hey, I could probably use this to design and build my own computer case" lol


----------



## ccRicers

About time, can't wait to see them being put together!


----------



## tysonischarles

I WANT THIS NOW


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I WANT THIS NOW


THIS







can't wait to see the pics

But on the other hand, i just bought a new pc haha







oh well, more money down the drain


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*Another UPDATE!*

More pictures

















































































Should be getting shipped out tonight! That means it'll be in my hands in a week









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Nice!

Cant wait to see it with some hardware.


----------



## catbuster

Very nice


----------



## Gilles3000

Its been a while since I last checked your log, looks like its coming along well.


----------



## Spenning

Jesus, what powdercoat is that, how did they get that finish? ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tysonischarles

??????


----------



## mAs81

That indeed looks great


----------



## Jonasckx

wow


----------



## Geran




----------



## theshadowofsam

Have you given any thought to making it compatible with an ATX PSU? Looks freakin good.


----------



## Geran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Have you given any thought to making it compatible with an ATX PSU? Looks freakin good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> V2 will be V1's "big, bad brother" with support for tall cards like the K|NGP|N, Classified, Lightnings, Matrix cards, 280MM radiators, and full size PSUs. V2 will be designed after V1 is fully completed.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


----------



## theshadowofsam

Thanks. I'm blind apparently.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*Update!* Case(s) will be here Tuesday!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> *Update!* Case(s) will be here *Tuesday*!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


That's today! Today is Tuesday! The case(s) will be there today because today is Tuesday! I can't wait to see the final product


----------



## willemdoom

Yes yes yes, yeeeahhhhh, we need pictures!!!


----------



## BoloisBolo

Is it HERE NOW?!?!?!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Oh boy...










But what could be better than one case?










How about two cases????

More pictures soon









-Jeffinslaw

P.S. They are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Spenning

GIVE US PICTURES


----------



## ccRicers

It's the eco-friendly cardboard version of the case- ahhh okay that joke's been done before.


----------



## catbuster

Dat tease


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Cant wait to see it with some hardware.


I will need to get some of those pictures later today! The light gets bad in my apartment as the day progresses.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Very nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Dat tease


I'm just an excellent tease aren't I?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its been a while since I last checked your log, looks like its coming along well.


Hope this update makes you check in more often










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Jesus, what powdercoat is that, how did they get that finish? ITS BEAUTIFUL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> GIVE US PICTURES


The powdercoat is a fine textured one. The white is a similar finish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> ??????


That was my reaction this morning when I busted open the boxes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> That indeed looks great


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> wow


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*


Very soon I will be taking your money









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Have you given any thought to making it compatible with an ATX PSU? Looks freakin good.


There might not be a V2... I'm still thinking about it. If enough people want a version with larger PSU support, then I will do it. The cost for prototypes is quite expensive









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> *Update!* Case(s) will be here *Tuesday*!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> That's today! Today is Tuesday! The case(s) will be there today because today is Tuesday! I can't wait to see the final product
Click to expand...

Today is Tuesday and they did arrive!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Yes yes yes, yeeeahhhhh, we need pictures!!!


Get ready!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> Is it HERE NOW?!?!?!


Yes it is!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> It's the eco-friendly cardboard version of the case- ahhh okay that joke's been done before.


Yes it is! You can buy it for only 200% more than the base model!









*Update 1 - Welcome home Project mATX!*

Yes that's right folks, the case has finally arrived. After several long months, I finally have not one, but TWO versions of the prototype! One in black and another in white. My yin and yang. I will be using the black one to build in. The white one will go unused until I can scrape together some money to throw a build in it. Alright, let's get on to the pictures!










Both cases came EXTREMELY well packed. The stuff the manufacturer used was excellent!










Here's case #1 in its own little shell. How cute.










And BOOM! There she is! Isn't she a beaut?




























The manufacturer added in a small support piece at the bottom that connects the bottom of the case to the PCIe hold down tab. Very smart!










Here is case #1 next to my Compact Splash. 'Splash is in a state of disorder ever since it got a new powder coat. Oh yah, I forgot to mention that! I'll have to get pictures of that for you guys


















Yin and Yang together.










Mom, dad and the baby.










Pump brackets! D5 version on the top, DDC version on the bottom!










Philips head screws?? Sacrebleu! Not too big of a deal







Also, check out that texture!










And the inside. The mounting method is somewhat the same as Compact Splash except there aren't any nuts you have to screw on! I found that to be the most difficult part of installing the motherboard in that case. The motherboard installs like it does in a real case. Those eight holes on the left are for SSDs or HDDs. There is plenty of room between the board and the motherboard tray to mount the SSDs and not risk a short on the board.

That's all the pictures I have for now! I'll get you guys some more pictures with components installed soon! Until then, enjoy!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Wowww, those pictures look amazing. I need to go to bed now but im hoping for more when I wake up.


----------



## Jonasckx

I have NO words for this; only this


----------



## willemdoom

Wait where do you attach the pump bracket to?


----------



## catbuster

love the white one, maybe because my splash is pearl white









Great job, cant wait to see some build logs in this


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Wowww, those pictures look amazing. I need to go to bed now but im hoping for more when I wake up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Wait where do you attach the pump bracket to?


The pump bracket attaches to any 120mm spaced radiator. I'll get some pictures of that later as well







gives you a lot of different possibilities.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> I have NO words for this; only this


Thank you!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## ccRicers

Wow, it really looks like the Splash's bigger brother! The construction looks top notch.


----------



## Geran

Can you take my monies now?


----------



## ccRicers

I would pay monies and a half for an aluminum version


----------



## Jimbags

So good! Hmmmmph!


----------



## greywarden

Looks great!


----------



## galletabah

Omg, i need this fcking case for my x99 build, but i prefer v2 case xD
Soo amazing


----------



## mAs81

Great job Jeffinslaw , these definitely look great .. wish I could buy one too , but atm it is impossible.. I'll patiently wait to see some builds in them


----------



## USMC Modder

Just ran across this log. I must say that you have done a great job so far.


----------



## fakeblood

Looks awesome Jeffinslaw! May need to consider getting one when you have them for sale


----------



## willemdoom

Any more pictures with components installed?


----------



## Wanou

Nice work ! Congrats.


----------



## sinnedone

OK so whens the hardware going in? I want to see some pc pron goodness.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Wow, it really looks like the Splash's bigger brother! The construction looks top notch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I would pay monies and a half for an aluminum version


That's what I was aiming for! Thanks







unfortunately there won't be any aluminum versions. Out of curiosity, why would you want an aluminum version over the current steel version?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> Can you take my monies now?


Gladly! But it'll have to wait until I get my artisan thread set up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> So good! Hmmmmph!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Looks great!


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Omg, i need this fcking case for my x99 build, but i prefer v2 case xD
> Soo amazing


Yes you do! And I'm still debating on if I want to do V2 or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Great job Jeffinslaw , these definitely look great .. wish I could buy one too , but atm it is impossible.. I'll patiently wait to see some builds in them


That needs to change! You need to buy one!







thanks though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> Just ran across this log. I must say that you have done a great job so far.


Thank you! Appreciate it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Looks awesome Jeffinslaw! May need to consider getting one when you have them for sale


Excellent! Hoping to see your name on the list when I get my artisan thread set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Any more pictures with components installed?


I am slammed right now with school work and exams. Hopefully I'll have some up sometime Sunday









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Nice work ! Congrats.


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> OK so whens the hardware going in? I want to see some pc pron goodness.


Heh... yah... that'll be awhile probably. I have a motherboard, a CPU and two tiny SSDs. I need a LOT more parts lol. Not to even mention a whole cooling loop... I'll be sending some emails out to potential sponsors soon though. Hopefully I can get some help with this system









Thanks for the comments guys!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Springerr

is the V1 the sfx?


----------



## MocoIMO

I was browsing the thread & seen orders mentioned for Aug/Sept.. is that for 2016?

Will be following closely as I'm in the market for a LAN case & wouldn't mind a grey or white one of these next to my SM5


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> is the V1 the sfx?


Correct! The highest wattage PSU you'll be able to use will be SilverStones unreleased 700w SFX-L PSU. However, that will easily be able to handle a large range of systems. Even the 600w version will be able to cover a large range as well. You just can't get super crazy with a 5GHz i7 5960X and dual 980TI lightnings lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I was browsing the thread & seen orders mentioned for Aug/Sept.. is that for 2016?
> 
> Will be following closely as I'm in the market for a LAN case & wouldn't mind a grey or white one of these next to my SM5


That timetable was for this year! I planned on taking orders in September but that has been pushed back due to delays with manufacturing. You guys should be able to order very soon









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You guys should be able to order very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw










Awesome, the case is looking great


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That's what I was aiming for! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately there won't be any aluminum versions. Out of curiosity, why would you want an aluminum version over the current steel version?


I like the look and finish of brushed aluminum. I have a Rosewill/Jonsbo U2 and I really like the quality of the case given how much it cost.


----------



## tysonischarles

Could we perhaps get a pre-preorder list going? i want one of this and dont want to miss out


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Lets see that X79 in one of them! Get to it!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You guys should be able to order very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, the case is looking great
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That's what I was aiming for! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately there won't be any aluminum versions. Out of curiosity, why would you want an aluminum version over the current steel version?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look and finish of brushed aluminum. I have a Rosewill/Jonsbo U2 and I really like the quality of the case given how much it cost.
Click to expand...

Makes sense! Well there won't be any aluminum versions for the mass production. If you are genuinely interested in purchasing a case and want an aluminum version, shoot me a PM and maybe we can work something out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Could we perhaps get a pre-preorder list going? i want one of this and dont want to miss out


Very soon! Once my artisan thread is up, that's where I will start collecting names. Just have to fork over the money for the artisan fee lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no_safe_HAVEN*
> 
> Lets see that X79 in one of them! Get to it!


Check this space later today









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hope this update makes you check in more often


Haven't lost interest or anything like that, have just been spending very little time on OCN. Things have been quite hectic lately.









Either way, they turned out great. Do you have a rough estimate of what the pre-order prices might be? (If you can talk about that in a non-artisan tread?)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hope this update makes you check in more often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't lost interest or anything like that, have just been spending very little time on OCN. Things have been quite hectic lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, they turned out great. Do you have a rough estimate of what the pre-order prices might be? (If you can talk about that in a non-artisan tread?)
Click to expand...

The "preorder" will be you posting what color you want and the first 15 people who post will get in on batch #1. I will then make the order with my manufacturer, and once the cases have been manufactured and assembled, you will pay. Once payment has been received, the manufacturer will ship to your address









For prices, it will be $300 shipped for residents of US48. People who live in Alaska, Hawaii and around the world will have to pay the remainder of shipping. Price breakdown is $275 for the case and then essentially a flat $25 shipping. Some people's shipping will be less, others more so it should even out to around $25 in the long run for residents of the US48.

*Be on the lookout for my artisan thread! It will be showing up soon! More information will be there. As of 9:40 PST 10/5/15, I am NOT accepting ANY orders of any kind. I am NOT an artisan yet.*

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

And now I impatiently wait


----------



## willemdoom

Can you give an estimate of shipping to Europe?


----------



## beatfried

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Can you give an estimate of shipping to Europe?


same question here!


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> same question here!


Also the same, except for Australia


----------



## Str8Klownin

Can we see a complete build before the artisan page goes up? Maybe a water setup too.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Can you give an estimate of shipping to Europe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Can you give an estimate of shipping to Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> same question here!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> same question here!
> 
> 
> 
> Also the same, except for Australia
Click to expand...

Will have to wait to get precise estimates, But I would say $25-30+ for Europe, and a bit more than that for Australia. I'll contact the manufacturer and see if he can work out a sort of "map" with prices for shipping to that location.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> And now I impatiently wait


Wait patiently and better things will happen









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Str8Klownin*
> 
> Can we see a complete build before the artisan page goes up? Maybe a water setup too.


I'd love to be able to do that but unfortunately, it is impossible without the help of some sponsors. I'll show you some pictures of what is possible in the case, but I do not have all the gear, or the money to buy the gear, to do a complete build. However, I do have somewhat enough parts to show you what is possible with this case.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'd love to be able to do that but unfortunately, it is impossible without the help of some sponsors. I'll show you some pictures of what is possible in the case, but I do not have all the gear, or the money to buy the gear, to do a complete build. However, I do have somewhat enough parts to show you what is possible with this case.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Anything would be fine, we just love pictures...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'd love to be able to do that but unfortunately, it is impossible without the help of some sponsors. I'll show you some pictures of what is possible in the case, but I do not have all the gear, or the money to buy the gear, to do a complete build. However, I do have somewhat enough parts to show you what is possible with this case.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Anything would be fine, we just love pictures...
Click to expand...

Alright, have some pictures









*Update 2 - Show Me The Hardware!*

Here are a few pictures I snapped to show off the inside of the case with some computer parts I have lying around. Enjoy!


























































































































































Just stripping down the case



























SSDs mounted.










When using an mATX board, the SSDs are completely hidden.










But! You can also use an ITX board just fine



























And the pump mount!

Hope you enjoyed the pictures!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## sinnedone

Nice update, the parts installed definitely give a good sense of scale.


----------



## richie_2010

looking good. this is one thing i don't think i could ever pull off.

ps welcome to the artisan club, i can see a atx version of this soon. have you ever thought of acrylic to help keep the costs down


----------



## ccRicers

Would this case be wide enough to fit some GTX Classified or Strix waterblocks? It looks like it would barely do. If not I might need standoffs or spacers to push the side panel out a little.


----------



## tysonischarles

OH WOW!

That is like porn! Best thing I've woken up to in ages!

I haven't been following this all that long, but I just want to take a minute to really sing some praises for you. This is amazing work and I'm sure everyone agrees that you have outdone yourself


----------



## willemdoom

Wow, you sure delivered, amazing





















it still amazes me how small that PSU is.


----------



## willemdoom

Whats up with the reservoir being so slanted


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Alright, have some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update 2 - Show Me The Hardware!*
> 
> Here are a few pictures I snapped to show off the inside of the case with some computer parts I have lying around. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stripping down the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSDs mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When using an mATX board, the SSDs are completely hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But! You can also use an ITX board just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pump mount!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the pictures!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Wow Beautiful Jeff. I recognize that MIPS


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Nice update, the parts installed definitely give a good sense of scale.


Yes! Lots of room too! Until you start stuffing it with radiators









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> looking good. this is one thing i don't think i could ever pull off.
> 
> ps welcome to the artisan club, i can see a atx version of this soon. have you ever thought of acrylic to help keep the costs down


I'd love to do an mATX version as well but not sure when or even if that will happen. Not interested in acrylic because I don't think this case would look very good if done in acrylic. Parvum has pretty much locked down the market on acrylic cases anyways









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Would this case be wide enough to fit some GTX Classified or Strix waterblocks? It looks like it would barely do. If not I might need standoffs or spacers to push the side panel out a little.


Unfortunately not. It is the same width as the Compact Splash so taller cards won't fit. You could totally do that with the standoffs though! Then larger cards would fit. You would just be limited by the PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> OH WOW!
> 
> That is like porn! Best thing I've woken up to in ages!
> 
> I haven't been following this all that long, but I just want to take a minute to really sing some praises for you. This is amazing work and I'm sure everyone agrees that you have outdone yourself


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Wow, you sure delivered, amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it still amazes me how small that PSU is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Whats up with the reservoir being so slanted


Thank you! And the reservoir is slanted because I had it pushed up all the way to the far edge and it was too much for the pump bracket so it bent ever so slightly. This problem can be fixed by pushing the pump back and using one of the other sets of holes









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Alright, have some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update 2 - Show Me The Hardware!*
> 
> Here are a few pictures I snapped to show off the inside of the case with some computer parts I have lying around. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Beautiful Jeff. I recognize that MIPS
Click to expand...

Thanks again for the 1155 mounting hardware for the block! I have installed the block permanently on my Impact









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## ccRicers

Looks like a SLI pair of 980's would do well enough for this case then!

There seems to be room to move the pump and reservoir down a few inches, either for longer reservoirs or easier installation of tubing on the top.


----------



## Springerr

a really cool picture to add would be the compact splash inside of your new one for a size comparison

im so conflicted on if i really want to get this.on one hand my compact splash is good for want i need. on the other hand i plan on upping my pixel count so i could really use the ability to run 2 GPUs insted of being limited to a single... so if i buy the case ill end up getting another 980... choices...

actually now that i think about tit i have a strix so it may not fit so id probably just wait for the next round of cards but then id have to get two. ughhhh. i wish money was not a concern....


----------



## Lutfij

Bravo Jeff for nailing it in both the project and the mind set of this forum









*Jumped the gun on this post;
where's that Artisan Page you spoke of...?


----------



## Jimbags

So beautiful. For the love of god square up that res! (OCD sorry :/)


----------



## tysonischarles

My build that revolves around this Case:




So keen on this build!

Haven't decided if I should go Nickel Backplate on my Fury X and solid Nickel for the CPU block as well :?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> My build that revolves around this Case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So keen on this build!
> 
> Haven't decided if I should go Nickel Backplate on my Fury X and solid Nickel for the CPU block as well :?


Why the Fury X? I mean it's a neat card but Nvidia just has better offerings for the money, and if you're going to spend $1000 on a GPU why not another 100 for an i7?


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Why the Fury X? I mean it's a neat card but Nvidia just has better offerings for the money, and if you're going to spend $1000 on a GPU why not another 100 for an i7?


He probably just likes it and/or wants to support AMD


----------



## tysonischarles

I've been keen on the Fury X since release.

Although the main reason being that it performs on par with 980/980 ti in the small form factor. Which I think I'll need as the pump/res combo will be mounted to the front rad on the front of the case.

With a full length card, I don't think I'll manage to fit the res/pump. That's my main motiv. And to be completely honest, I've always been on team green and have always believed team green eats team red. Just giving them a try for once (having owned the first Titan, 780, 780 ti and 970)

Edit: A 980 ti is $999-$1100 in Aus anyways, so it makes sense to get a similar card in regards to performance and price that it a lot more space efficient.


----------



## willemdoom

Any updates?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Looks like a SLI pair of 980's would do well enough for this case then!
> 
> There seems to be room to move the pump and reservoir down a few inches, either for longer reservoirs or easier installation of tubing on the top.


With full length cards, you will be pressed for room. My suggestion would be to mount JUST the pump on the pump mount and then use a 120MM mount for the reservoir and have the reservoir feed down into the pump through a tube between the front radiator and cards. Would look pretty snazzy too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> a really cool picture to add would be the compact splash inside of your new one for a size comparison
> 
> im so conflicted on if i really want to get this.on one hand my compact splash is good for want i need. on the other hand i plan on upping my pixel count so i could really use the ability to run 2 GPUs insted of being limited to a single... so if i buy the case ill end up getting another 980... choices...
> 
> actually now that i think about tit i have a strix so it may not fit so id probably just wait for the next round of cards but then id have to get two. ughhhh. i wish money was not a concern....


I like the idea! Will have to get that picture taken soon. Get my case, problem solved









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Bravo Jeff for nailing it in both the project and the mind set of this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jumped the gun on this post;
> where's that Artisan Page you spoke of...?


Still in the works/not posted because I'm not an artisan yet







I've been incredibly busy with school.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> So beautiful. For the love of god square up that res! (OCD sorry :/)


Sorry! It has been fixed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> My build that revolves around this Case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So keen on this build!
> 
> Haven't decided if I should go Nickel Backplate on my Fury X and solid Nickel for the CPU block as well :?


I dig it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> My build that revolves around this Case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So keen on this build!
> 
> Haven't decided if I should go Nickel Backplate on my Fury X and solid Nickel for the CPU block as well :?
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Fury X? I mean it's a neat card but Nvidia just has better offerings for the money, and if you're going to spend $1000 on a GPU why not another 100 for an i7?
Click to expand...

Because AMD >>>>>>>>>>>> NVidia in price/performance ratio









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Why the Fury X? I mean it's a neat card but Nvidia just has better offerings for the money, and if you're going to spend $1000 on a GPU why not another 100 for an i7?
> 
> 
> 
> He probably just likes it and/or wants to support AMD
Click to expand...

That's what I do. I like both camps but AMD's cards offer almost the same, if not the same performance for less price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I've been keen on the Fury X since release.
> 
> Although the main reason being that it performs on par with 980/980 ti in the small form factor. Which I think I'll need as the pump/res combo will be mounted to the front rad on the front of the case.
> 
> With a full length card, I don't think I'll manage to fit the res/pump. That's my main motiv. And to be completely honest, I've always been on team green and have always believed team green eats team red. Just giving them a try for once (having owned the first Titan, 780, 780 ti and 970)
> 
> Edit: A 980 ti is $999-$1100 in Aus anyways, so it makes sense to get a similar card in regards to performance and price that it a lot more space efficient.


The build in the other case, when I have some spare money, will have dual Nanos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Any updates?


I've been really busy with school, sorry about that









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

looking forward so much to being able to buy this case


----------



## ccRicers

So I haven't found this in the thread yet, but what are the dimensions of the case? How much clearance is there for top radiators above the motherboard?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> looking forward so much to being able to buy this case


Sorry! Been very busy! Very soon! We're talking days








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> So I haven't found this in the thread yet, but what are the dimensions of the case? How much clearance is there for top radiators above the motherboard?


I can't recall the dimensions off hand, but it is a little longer and taller than the Compact Splash and it is the same width. You will be able to fit a max size of 70mm worth of radiator and fan at the top AND at the front.

So 45mm thick radiator with 25mm fan will be the thickest combination you can do. I had to limit it to this size or else the case would be over the 20L mark.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Sorry! Been very busy! Very soon! We're talking days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Don't rush yourself, school is more important then pleasing us haha


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I can't recall the dimensions off hand, but it is a little longer and taller than the Compact Splash and it is the same width. You will be able to fit a max size of 70mm worth of radiator and fan at the top AND at the front.
> 
> So 45mm thick radiator with 25mm fan will be the thickest combination you can do. I had to limit it to this size or else the case would be over the 20L mark.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Best radiator choices are basically the 240 gts or the 240 PE.


----------



## tysonischarles

Any expected ETA Bruv?


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Any expected ETA Bruv?


There will be an update within a few days, as he stated, so have patience friend, have patience


----------



## tysonischarles

One does not simply wait, patiently ?


----------



## willemdoom

Fair enough, I act cool but in reality I wish everything would be here now


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Alright guys, I owe you a status update! I've been finalizing things with the manufacturer on how we are going to take care of the payment/order/shipping process and I think we are close to reaching a convenient solution for the both of us.

Once these details are finalized, I will pay for my artisan fee and post my page. That's where you guys will get to reserve your case. For the first order, there will be *15 black, 5 grey and 5 white* to choose from.

Get your wallets ready guys! It's looking like this week is the week









-Jeffinslaw

P.S. Please do not make comments about reserving cases or anything against the ToS in this thread since this is NOT my artisan thread. This post is meant to update you guys, not to start taking orders. No orders will be taken until I have the artisan badge under my name. Thanks!


----------



## Jimbags

Niiiiiicccccccccce!


----------



## tysonischarles

My body is ready, just ordered my 6600k today as well


----------



## willemdoom

Yessss I am ready, few questions: how did you decide on the color and amount of cases to be sold furthermore are there any design changes from your case to the case we will be getting?
EDIT: one more question: are there actually mounting holes for stuff on the bottom of the case?


----------



## Jonasckx

The week has come! Looking forward too ..









Note to self: don't forget to check this thread every day


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Niiiiiicccccccccce!


I'm excited as well!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> My body is ready, just ordered my 6600k today as well


Ooh new components!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Yessss I am ready, few questions: how did you decide on the color and amount of cases to be sold furthermore are there any design changes from your case to the case we will be getting?
> EDIT: one more question: are there actually mounting holes for stuff on the bottom of the case?


Black appeared to be the most popular option for the Compact Splash with grey and white sharing equal parts or the remainder. If it turns out that more people want white or grey, then after this first order, I will do less black and more of the desired colors.

There has been ONE change to the case from the one I have received. I have added serial numbers to the small rectangular piece that connects the parts of the case together. For this batch, case numbers will be 001 to 025. That is the only change to the case, I have made some small adjustments to the DDC pump bracket. I changed some hole locations and shifted them back towards the bend on the bracket.

There are not any holes on the bottom of the case as there is such little room between the bottom card and bottom of the case. With the current size and price of SSDs, you should have no problem going with either a 500GB SSD and a 1TB 2.5in HDD or any other combination that will fit your storage needs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> The week has come! Looking forward too ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: don't forget to check this thread every day


I will definitely post the link to my artisan thread in here when it is up!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Did we have a supported CPU cooler list at all? or perhaps the space/height between cpu and psu?

Thanks man


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Did we have a supported CPU cooler list at all? or perhaps the space/height between cpu and psu?
> 
> Thanks man


The case was designed to be used exclusively with water cooling but I can get some measurements for you









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The case was designed to be used exclusively with water cooling but I can get some measurements for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Thanks man, I was probably gonna slap a noctua LP cooler on, Until I get my Fury X and EK wc stuff, as a temporary test rig i guess haha


----------



## willemdoom

Same here, have a NH-L12 laying around


----------



## BoloisBolo

OoooOOooo this is getting exiting!


----------



## Spenning

any idea of price, including shipping (to norway)?


----------



## theokik

This case is amazing


----------



## HackJoe

Looking forward to seeing what folks do with those first 20 cases. Gonna be some great builds just around the corner.

J.


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> any idea of price, including shipping (to norway)?


=
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> For prices, it will be $300 shipped for residents of US48. People who live in Alaska, Hawaii and around the world will have to pay the remainder of shipping. Price breakdown is $275 for the case and then essentially a flat $25 shipping. Some people's shipping will be less, others more so it should even out to around $25 in the long run for residents of the US48.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


And i vaguely remembering Jeff saying outside of the US will be $50+/- for shipping


----------



## willemdoom

So say you pay 350 for case + shipping that is gonna set us europeans back around 320 euro's


----------



## tysonischarles

I believe he said the case was $275 USD then $25 for postage within the US. It would be another $25 (give or take) for those on EU/OCE Etc, Etc...

Edit: I miss read, and yes, you are right I think. And it's gonna be the same for me in Aus, probably be a $450~ AUD case, but worth imo


----------



## theokik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I believe he said the case was $275 USD then $25 for postage within the US. It would be another $25 (give or take) for those on EU/OCE Etc, Etc...
> 
> Edit: I miss read, and yes, you are right I think. And it's gonna be the same for me in Aus, probably be a $450~ AUD case, but worth imo


Well that sounds reasonable considering the quality of materials and painting. Guys like LianLi and Caselabs charge similar prices for similar cases.


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theokik*
> 
> Well that sounds reasonable considering the quality of materials and painting. Guys like LianLi and Caselabs charge similar prices for similar cases.


I'm not complaining, just got my parts coming in like a week, so hoping i can get my hands on a case asap rocky


----------



## Spenning

I'll probably take a white or a black V2. I found a norwegian dealer that sells the Galax 980ti, so I'll probably go all in for a white/black/red build when V2 comes.







gotta have that fullsize gpu


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> The case was designed to be used exclusively with water cooling but I can get some measurements for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I was probably gonna slap a noctua LP cooler on, Until I get my Fury X and EK wc stuff, as a temporary test rig i guess haha
Click to expand...

That should definitely fit. A rough estimate is abut 3in of space between top of CPU and PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Same here, have a NH-L12 laying around


That should fit no problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoloisBolo*
> 
> OoooOOooo this is getting exiting!


Indeed it is!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> any idea of price, including shipping (to norway)?


All exact quotes will be given over PM once the artisan thread is posted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theokik*
> 
> This case is amazing


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what folks do with those first 20 cases. Gonna be some great builds just around the corner.
> 
> J.


Thanks! Appreciate it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> any idea of price, including shipping (to norway)?
> 
> 
> 
> =
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> For prices, it will be $300 shipped for residents of US48. People who live in Alaska, Hawaii and around the world will have to pay the remainder of shipping. Price breakdown is $275 for the case and then essentially a flat $25 shipping. Some people's shipping will be less, others more so it should even out to around $25 in the long run for residents of the US48.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And i vaguely remembering Jeff saying outside of the US will be $50+/- for shipping
Click to expand...

Maybe... I always end up up underestimating the cost of shipping so I'll get addresses from people who are interested in buying and give them a more accurate shipping quote. Also, prices for people in the U.S. will be slightly different as well as shipping. I'll have it all explained in the artisan thread!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> So say you pay 350 for case + shipping that is gonna set us europeans back around 320 euro's


Assuming shipping is $50.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I believe he said the case was $275 USD then $25 for postage within the US. It would be another $25 (give or take) for those on EU/OCE Etc, Etc...
> 
> Edit: I miss read, and yes, you are right I think. And it's gonna be the same for me in Aus, probably be a $450~ AUD case, but worth imo


Hopefully shipping isn't TOO expensive!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theokik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I believe he said the case was $275 USD then $25 for postage within the US. It would be another $25 (give or take) for those on EU/OCE Etc, Etc...
> 
> Edit: I miss read, and yes, you are right I think. And it's gonna be the same for me in Aus, probably be a $450~ AUD case, but worth imo
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sounds reasonable considering the quality of materials and painting. Guys like LianLi and Caselabs charge similar prices for similar cases.
Click to expand...

I hope people would agree with the price since it is a FULL metal case with a quality finish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theokik*
> 
> Well that sounds reasonable considering the quality of materials and painting. Guys like LianLi and Caselabs charge similar prices for similar cases.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining, just got my parts coming in like a week, so hoping i can get my hands on a case asap rocky
Click to expand...

Yes! Hopefully soon! The manufacturer should be pretty quick since they worked out all the small quirks with the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> I'll probably take a white or a black V2. I found a norwegian dealer that sells the Galax 980ti, so I'll probably go all in for a white/black/red build when V2 comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta have that fullsize gpu


Unfortunately, there won't be a V2. I've decided against it. This case was designed for the small form factor which is 20 liters or less. This case comes in at 19.9 liters and I don't really want to make another version and go through prototyping. So V1 will be the only version. However, you can still get away with using taller cards. You will just have to use some standoffs on the side panel to move it away from the case. It could look good if done correctly.

Sorry guys, I have an exam tomorrow evening and a lot of homework due on Friday. This weekend should be free though









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Sorry guys, I have an exam tomorrow evening and a lot of homework due on Friday. This weekend should be free though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Good luck, we are in the same boat, looking forward to the weekend


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Unfortunately, there won't be a V2. I've decided against it. This case was designed for the small form factor which is 20 liters or less. This case comes in at 19.9 liters and I don't really want to make another version and go through prototyping. So V1 will be the only version. However, you can still get away with using taller cards. You will just have to use some standoffs on the side panel to move it away from the case. It could look good if done correctly.


----------



## tysonischarles

Here is what I've come up with for this build:

i5 6600k
8GB (2x4) 3000mhz Corsair LP DDR4 Ram
Gigabyte GA-Z170MX M-ATX MoBo
Samsung 950 Pro Series 256GB M.2 SSD
SilverStone SX600
ASUS PCE-AC68 Dual Band Wireless AC1900

All of that has been ordered, my current dilemma is my GPU Choice.

I wanted a Fury X in this build, but after a few weeks to think it over, My senses are getting the better of me. It is a silly choice and the only reason I'd want it is for the ITX form factor. Not worth paying over a grand for a small GPU when Team green make ITX 970 for half the price and a 970 would most likely see me through for a while.

After looking into this option more, I sadly found out that there are no water blocks for either Asus' or Gigabyte's ITX 970 cards. Which of course was a pain in the butt, but after a good day of delving into small PCB GFX cards, It actually turns out that the reference 970 has a short PCB, almost the same length of a R9 Nano or Fury X.

So with that in mind, I was thinking of adding a Gainward 970 (Only reference 970 I could find in AUS) and slapping it into my EK Cooling loop? What do you guys think? It still makes me happy by sticking to my desired size GFX card and in the future I could always add in another to my loop once one 970 drops off in performance.

I will most likely all air cool until I have the whole system all together and then drop the $700 on my WC parts and make the shift over when I have a whole weekend free. Would love to hear your thoughts!

Edit; I could avoid WC all together and get a Fury X and perhaps WC some time in the new year maybe? Just a thought


----------



## willemdoom

Good point on the small 970 pcb, it will fit very nicely in this build. I plan on doing exactly the same.









Butttt I finished my tests today en so does Jeffinslaw so this will be a nice weekend for this awesome case


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Indeed! My exam is finished! I have also done some thinking on the V2 "issue."

How would you guys feel about a full size ATX PSU mount that would attach to the front fans and then a cover plate for the SFX PSU area that would have a plug for a PSU power cord? These parts could be purchased with the case or by themselves down the road if you want something a little different. However, taller cards still won't fit with a water block.

I need to do some measuring and get some pieces drawn up. I'll show them to you guys here!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Not something for me at all but if people want it and they are willing to pay.


----------



## tysonischarles

I think you should just stick to your guns and keep it how you have it.

Perhaps a bracket or holes to mount it on the front but your case is niche and shouldn't cater to everyone's needs. Those who love the idea will get one and those who think they can make some changes may mod theirs and perhaps give you some ideas going into the future for further revisions.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I think you should just stick to your guns and keep it how you have it.
> 
> Perhaps a bracket or holes to mount it on the front but your case is niche and shouldn't cater to everyone's needs. Those who love the idea will get one and those who think they can make some changes may mod theirs and perhaps give you some ideas going into the future for further revisions.


exactly, keep the case as is and only offer add-ons, no changing off the case design, but I don't think he is planning on doing that. So everyone is fine


----------



## Jeffinslaw

It would be an add-on, not a whole case redesign









*EDIT* I will have to check some measurements, but, medium height cards (like the GTX 980 HOF for example) may fit in the case with a water block installed. That means, if you add on the PSU mounting bracket, you would be able to use a full size PSU with tall-ish cards









Gotta make sure there is room though... will double check the measurements tomorrow.


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It would be an add-on, not a whole case redesign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* I will have to check some measurements, but, medium height cards (like the GTX 980 HOF for example) may fit in the case with a water block installed. That means, if you add on the PSU mounting bracket, you would be able to use a full size PSU with tall-ish cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta make sure there is room though... will double check the measurements tomorrow.


So something like the r40 has? I think you know what I think about that


----------



## tysonischarles

I know this has probably been asked, but if a 970 strix was watercooled, would it fit with the waterblock? Or is the pcb simply too wide?


----------



## willemdoom

So if you look at the the space left for GPU's in the case and compare it with the pictures of the STRIX waterblock manual I would say it is gonna be a tight fit, the extra lengt is more then 1/3 of the io bracket lenght, so it is gonnab e really close.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I know this has probably been asked, but if a 970 strip was watercooled, would it fit with the waterblock? Or is the pcb simply too wide?


If it doesn't you can always use standoffs for the side panel. Has been done a few times on similar cases.


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> If it doesn't you can always use standoffs for the side panel. Has been done a few times on similar cases.


I'm trying to do my best to avoid stand offs. I also know that a 980ti would be better than a fury X or 970 SLI. Just not sure how to Squeeze such a long card with my plan of having the pump res comp mounted to the front similar to how the pictures that JEFF posted are.

Is anyone else using full length cards or looking at short pcb alternatives?


----------



## willemdoom

I think you should wait till you have the case and just measure everything, to avoid big disappointments, that's my plan atleast


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> I think you should wait till you have the case and just measure everything, to avoid big disappointments, that's my plan atleast


Yeah good call, I might wait for gpu choice


----------



## richie_2010

For the wider gpu issue and spacers. Why not make a frame that sits on the door panel out of acrylic you can then use the case and also no gaps for airflow disruption


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It would be an add-on, not a whole case redesign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* I will have to check some measurements, but, medium height cards (like the GTX 980 HOF for example) may fit in the case with a water block installed. That means, if you add on the PSU mounting bracket, you would be able to use a full size PSU with tall-ish cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta make sure there is room though... will double check the measurements tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> So something like the r40 has? I think you know what I think about that
Click to expand...

Yes, something similar to what the R40 from Hexgear does for their PSU mounting. And I figured you would be happy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I know this has probably been asked, but if a 970 strix was watercooled, would it fit with the waterblock? Or is the pcb simply too wide?


I am measuring just under 6in from the motherboard to the side panel. That's about 150mm I'de say, so, according to measurements, the GTX 980 HOF with Bitspower full cover block _should_ fit IF those measurements include the inlet/outlet portion. So, if the card with block measures less that 6in from the motherboard, then it will fit in Project mATX with the side panel on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> So if you look at the the space left for GPU's in the case and compare it with the pictures of the STRIX waterblock manual I would say it is gonna be a tight fit, the extra lengt is more then 1/3 of the io bracket lenght, so it is gonnab e really close.


It will be VERY close.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I know this has probably been asked, but if a 970 strip was watercooled, would it fit with the waterblock? Or is the pcb simply too wide?
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't you can always use standoffs for the side panel. Has been done a few times on similar cases.
Click to expand...

That's what I would suggest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> If it doesn't you can always use standoffs for the side panel. Has been done a few times on similar cases.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to do my best to avoid stand offs. I also know that a 980ti would be better than a fury X or 970 SLI. Just not sure how to Squeeze such a long card with my plan of having the pump res comp mounted to the front similar to how the pictures that JEFF posted are.
> 
> Is anyone else using full length cards or looking at short pcb alternatives?
Click to expand...

You can easily go with a full length card and use the pump mount. Just go with a DDC with integrated reservoir. I'd make sure to go for a compact one, one with a total height of around 80-100mm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> I think you should wait till you have the case and just measure everything, to avoid big disappointments, that's my plan atleast


I would also suggest this. I wish I had a large collection of parts to test of you guys but I don't









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> I think you should wait till you have the case and just measure everything, to avoid big disappointments, that's my plan atleast
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good call, I might wait for gpu choice
Click to expand...

I think best choice would to go with reference. Lots of good choices with reference cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> For the wider gpu issue and spacers. Why not make a frame that sits on the door panel out of acrylic you can then use the case and also no gaps for airflow disruption


This is also an excellent idea. One that I will probably add to the "V2 Upgrade Kit" option.

Like I mentioned above (or if you missed it), I am measuring just under 6in, or about 150mm worth of space from the top of the motherboard to the side panel. Unfortunately, there isn't as much space as I thought there was for full size PSUs







so, it looks like you will be limited to 700W worth of PSU when SilverStone releases there SFX-L 700W PSU. If you wanted to air cool your build, then you'd have enough room for some fans and a full size PSU upfront.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## richie_2010

What about a pedistal. Could cut it out for rads//larger psu.

Sell it as an accessory but in the main case put a blanking plate in the bottom with some holes for tube passthrough.


----------



## willemdoom

Why does everyone want to go bigger, this case is about it being so small, and that's what you should like about it.


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Why does everyone want to go bigger, this case is about it being so small, and that's what you should like about it.


personally, I want it small, but because silverstone PSU's aren't retailed here in Norway (atleast not the SFX ones I would need), for me to take place in this custom goodness, I would have needed to buy it from somewhere else (too expensive for me...) or i could have found a way to mount an ATX psu in the case (Jeffinslaw is working on it, you just gotta love his dedication







)


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> personally, I want it small, but because silverstone PSU's aren't retailed here in Norway (atleast not the SFX ones), for me to take place in this custom goodness, I would have needed to buy it from somewhere else (too expensive for me...) or i could have found a way to mount an ATX psu in the case (Jeffinslaw is working on it, you just gotta love his dedication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Can't you just get one from Sweden, or even Germany?


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Can't you just get one from Sweden, or even Germany?


As of now, Komplett.no/dk/se is dominating in scandinavia, and they don't sell them (actually they don't sell anything from Silverstone, at all!) The reason for this dominance is because others can't match them in price, or the time it takes for them to deliver, which has lead to them gaining dominance, and therefor they have at least all the same things as others, if not more. With a 11 million or so in Scandinavia, the modding community isn't big, and most people prefer prebuilts, because it's cheaper, easier, and even faster to get in some cases, so the amount of different brands isn't big (mostly Corsair or Evga). Therefor I would need to get it from germany, finland or Great-britain. most won't even ship here, so the chance of finding a retailer that will ship to Ålesund, møre og romsdal, Norway is small, if not minimal


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> What about a pedistal. Could cut it out for rads//larger psu.
> 
> Sell it as an accessory but in the main case put a blanking plate in the bottom with some holes for tube passthrough.


That will be a no lol. That would require a case redesign and then another prototype. I'm not trying to compete with Caselabs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Why does everyone want to go bigger, this case is about it being so small, and that's what you should like about it.


Agreed. I'm sticking to my guns on this case. No redesigns, and full size ATX PSUs won't fit. They will fit if you don't use a radiator on the front but then that defeats the purpose of this case. So no PSU mounting bracket will be designed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Why does everyone want to go bigger, this case is about it being so small, and that's what you should like about it.
> 
> 
> 
> personally, I want it small, but because silverstone PSU's aren't retailed here in Norway (atleast not the SFX ones), for me to take place in this custom goodness, I would have needed to buy it from somewhere else (too expensive for me...) or i could have found a way to mount an ATX psu in the case (Jeffinslaw is working on it, you just gotta love his dedication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Can't you just get one from Sweden, or even Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> As of now, Komplett.no/dk/se is dominating in scandinavia, and they don't sell them (actually they don't sell anything from Silverstone, at all!) The reason for this dominance is because others can't match them in price, or the time it takes for them to deliver, which has lead to them gaining dominance, and therefor they have at least all the same things as others, if not more. With a 11 million or so in Scandinavia, the modding community isn't big, and most people prefer prebuilts, because it's cheaper, easier, and even faster to get in some cases, so the amount of different brands isn't big (mostly Corsair or Evga). Therefor I would need to get it from germany, finland or Great-britain. most won't even ship here, so the chance of finding a retailer that will ship to Ålesund, møre og romsdal, Norway is small, if not minimal
Click to expand...

It sounds like you're going to have to import from somewhere else







full size PSUs won't fit in this case if you want to water cool.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It sounds like you're going to have to import from somewhere else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full size PSUs won't fit in this case if you want to water cool.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Wouldn't one 240 rad fit? and could I get the dimensions? I know they are in here somewhere, but I can't find them









EDIT: It looks like I could fit 2 rads, plus an atx psu and dual fury's if I mod it enough (Fury's because of their short length)


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Agreed. I'm sticking to my guns on this case. No redesigns, and full size ATX PSUs won't fit. They will fit if you don't use a radiator on the front but then that defeats the purpose of this case. So no PSU mounting bracket will be designed.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Very good to hear that


----------



## Jonasckx

Dying to see that Artisan page pop up







My wallet is ready









Got an idea already, including a glass side panel; If only my wallet allows a build in it too


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> As of now, Komplett.no/dk/se is dominating in scandinavia, and they don't sell them (actually they don't sell anything from Silverstone, at all!) The reason for this dominance is because others can't match them in price, or the time it takes for them to deliver, which has lead to them gaining dominance, and therefor they have at least all the same things as others, if not more. With a 11 million or so in Scandinavia, the modding community isn't big, and most people prefer prebuilts, because it's cheaper, easier, and even faster to get in some cases, so the amount of different brands isn't big (mostly Corsair or Evga). Therefor I would need to get it from germany, finland or Great-britain. most won't even ship here, so the chance of finding a retailer that will ship to Ålesund, møre og romsdal, Norway is small, if not minimal


http://www.multicom.no/silverstone-netzteil-silverstone-sst-sx600-g-600w/cat-p/c/p7666636
https://www.proshop.no/Stroemforsyning-og-UPS/SFX-Series-SX600-G/2457089?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite
https://www.proshop.no/Stroemforsyning-og-UPS/SFX-Series-SX500-LG/2473353?s=SilverStone+SFX
http://www.aquatuning.no/kabinett-und-hardware/psus/psus-air-cooled/18742/silverstone-sst-st45sf-g-v2-450w-sfx
https://www.proshop.no/Stroemforsyning-og-UPS/Strider-PSU-450W-SFX-80Plus-Bronze/2214958?s=SilverStone+SFX
http://www.aquatuning.no/18741/silverstone-sst-st45sf-v2-450w-sfx

Whats wrong with these?


----------



## tysonischarles

Did we end up getting a measurement from the cpu to the sfx psu? As in the space between for possible cpu air coolers?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Did we end up getting a measurement from the cpu to the sfx psu? As in the space between for possible cpu air coolers?


Looks like there's plenty of space for low profile coolers. I have no doubt the Cryorig C7 or Noctua L9i, for example, would fit.

Possibly even the Noctua L9x65 or Cryorig C1.


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> http://www.multicom.no/silverstone-netzteil-silverstone-sst-sx600-g-600w/cat-p/c/p7666636
> https://www.proshop.no/Stroemforsyning-og-UPS/SFX-Series-SX600-G/2457089?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite
> https://www.proshop.no/Stroemforsyning-og-UPS/SFX-Series-SX500-LG/2473353?s=SilverStone+SFX
> http://www.aquatuning.no/kabinett-und-hardware/psus/psus-air-cooled/18742/silverstone-sst-st45sf-g-v2-450w-sfx
> https://www.proshop.no/Stroemforsyning-og-UPS/Strider-PSU-450W-SFX-80Plus-Bronze/2214958?s=SilverStone+SFX
> http://www.aquatuning.no/18741/silverstone-sst-st45sf-v2-450w-sfx
> 
> Whats wrong with these?


Mostly wattage, as I was originally thinking about dual 295x2's or dual 980Ti's or dual fury x's (That's a lot of duals in a sentence, I know) and that will probably be around 800/900 watt with an overclock on every card plus cpu. So 600watt just wouldn't be enough, and therefore I really need to find a way to fit an ATX PSU in this


----------



## willemdoom

I don't want to sounds harsh but accept that it is not gonna happen and settle on just one 980ti or 980 sli or something.







Oh and check this out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1480569/amd-r9-295x2-power-requirements-warning


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> I don't want to sounds harsh but accept that it is not gonna happen and settle on just one 980ti or 980 sli or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and check this out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1480569/amd-r9-295x2-power-requirements-warning


RIP 295x2 dreams









I'll probably find a way to get a Xfire pair of furys in there if I could fit a 850W PSU in there









BUT THIS IS GETTING







SO LET'S GET BACK TO DROLLING OVER THE CASE!


----------



## willemdoom

Discussions about build are always fine but indeed we need moreeeeee case.


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Discussions about build are always fine but indeed we need moreeeeee case.


Yeah! atleast give us some pictures with a grenade next to it


----------



## iFreilicht

Very late, but I subbed. Make it happen!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Artisan fee has been paid for! Also, will get those CPU to PSU measurements today for you guys.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Good to hear, looking forward


----------



## tysonischarles

WOAH! CALM DOWN BOY! SIT! SIT!!!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Also, a heads up, the two forms of payment I accept are payments via Google Wallet or Bitcoin. Why not PayPal you may ask? Well, you can read *here* the many reasons why I refuse to support a company such as PayPal. Google Wallet is a FAR superior alternative to PayPal. Letting you guy know now so you have plenty of time to set one of the two up.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Well lets set up google wallet!


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Well lets set up google wallet!


Also having to do this too ?


----------



## Jonasckx

Funny, my Google Wallet is linked with my PayPal























Never had a problem with them and I use it all the time for many years now








Oh well, what a bad experience can do; Maybe it's a matter of time and I happen to run into a problem with them


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Take a gander at that title under my name guys







it's official.

*Tomorrow* be ready









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Take a gander at that title under my name guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's official.
> 
> *Tomorrow* be ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Congrats mate. Ive enjoyed many builds of yours







Good luck with the venture too.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Take a gander at that title under my name guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's official.
> 
> *Tomorrow* be ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Take a gander at that title under my name guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's official.
> 
> *Tomorrow* be ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


----------



## willemdoom

Is it already pay time tomorrow or just putting our name in a list or something like that? But yeaaaaah


----------



## yoyo55

My wallet is ready to go!! Well my Credit Card is not really my wallet!


----------



## USMC Modder

Congrats on the artisian status. Can't wait to see these cases start popping up.


----------



## Jonasckx

Aw, really hoped to see it appear today because I had a day off. Hope I can scoop it up


----------



## willemdoom

Having trouble with google wallet, this sucks


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Funny, my Google Wallet is linked with my PayPal


How did you couple them?


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> How did you couple them?


When I bought something on Play store I had to enter a payment option and PayPal was one of them.
So I guess it's set up, don't know if it works like that. I don't use Google Wallet, it's not a thing here in Belgium.


----------



## willemdoom

I hope that will also work when you transfer money to Jeffinslaw because thats something totally different from buying from the store.


----------



## willemdoom

@Jeffinslaw for a lot of people google wallet is not doable because they dont accept maestro one of the bigger cards in europe and after doing some research it seems that google play does work with paypal but not google wallet does not. So in conclussion there is no way for me to pay for the case.


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> I hope that will also work when you transfer money to Jeffinslaw because thats something totally different from buying from the store.


Yea I don't know.. I've never set up a Google Wallet account myself but when I go to their site and login it doesn't show me a lot, only that my PayPal is linked and the only time I remember linking my PayPal with Google is when I bought something on their store..

Maybe Jeffinslaw can shine some light on this?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well it looks like they don't accept Maestro cards. However, you can attach your Google Wallet account straight to your checking account and bypass your debit cards altogether. That is what I have personally done and it works well!

There is also Bitcoin! You guys can check that out if you're interested. It has kind of fallen out of the publics eye but it is still widely used. I'll have more information today.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jonasckx

I'm guessing you can request a payment from us? Otherwise I don't see how I would pay you as the site really isn't showing any options to do a payment on my own.
Bitcoin also isn't an option for me, wish I got into that stuff when it just launched.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## yoyo55

Where do I send my money?!! Let's get the ball rolling! lol


----------



## derickwm

Jeff, you need to give in to the man and use PayPal


----------



## tysonischarles

I agree with the no PayPal, and bitcoin is actually really easy to get a hold of if you actually try.

So sign me up ??


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Have at it guys







PLEASE READ ALL INFO IN PAGE FIRST!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580191/project-matx-artisan-page-please-read-all-information-provided-first#post_24597594

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## yoyo55

In for one!!!


----------



## Jonasckx

Yea, I'm gonna reserve and figure out how this BC stuff works cause Google Wallet is a big non existent thing here in Europe...

Good luck Jeff


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Yea, I'm gonna reserve and figure out how this BC stuff works cause Google Wallet is a big non existent thing here in Europe...
> 
> Good luck Jeff


Same

EDIT: Just set it up, really easy actually


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> Same
> 
> EDIT: Just set it up, really easy actually


Indeed! Didn't think it was this easy, validating myself was a bit of a problem tho hahaha







had to use my phone, this crappy laptop cam couldn't do the job


----------



## willemdoom

Same with the phone but their app is really really nice and I love their ideal support







always nice to learn and use new things and all because Jeffinslaw is anti paypal haha


----------



## tysonischarles

Spoiler alert ?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Some nice looking parts there!







and for those who were wondering, I am measuring about 3.5in or 88.9mm worth of space from the top of the CPU to the PSU.

Also, I should hopefully have a sponsorship announcement in the next few days! So you'll be seeing the build log move when that happens









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Some nice looking parts there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those who were wondering, I am measuring about 3.5in or 88.9mm worth of space from the top of the CPU to the PSU.
> 
> Also, I should hopefully have a sponsorship announcement in the next few days! So you'll be seeing the build log move when that happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Thanks man









Time for a build log me thinks


----------



## catbuster

Great to see this moving along nicely Jeff







sadly dont have the funds to get the case


----------



## willemdoom

you should post in the water cooling club but also in the beastly matx club for some more publicity


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, going to keep a eye on this. May decided to nab one to add to my collection.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Some nice looking parts there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those who were wondering, I am measuring about 3.5in or 88.9mm worth of space from the top of the CPU to the PSU.
> 
> Also, I should hopefully have a sponsorship announcement in the next few days! So you'll be seeing the build log move when that happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a build log me thinks
Click to expand...

Agreed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Great to see this moving along nicely Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly dont have the funds to get the case


Oh I'm sure you could wiggle out some funds for the case









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> you should post in the water cooling club but also in the beastly matx club for some more publicity


Posted in the mATX club, will post in Water Cooling club next









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, going to keep a eye on this. May decided to nab one to add to my collection.


I 110% think you should nab one of these









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Lutfij

I'll show this project around and see if anyone in my vicinity has an itchy trigger finger









Do you make an announcement when the limit is reached or is close to sold out levels?


----------



## willemdoom

Check the spreadsheat in his first post!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> I'll show this project around and see if anyone in my vicinity has an itchy trigger finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make an announcement when the limit is reached or is close to sold out levels?


Appreciate it







names will be added to the spreadsheet and orders for cases will be submitted 25 at a time. So you still have plenty of time to get in on this order. I'll be submitting the order by the end of the week hopefully.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> names will be added to the spreadsheet and orders for cases will be submitted 25 at a time. So you still have plenty of time to get in on this order. I'll be submitting the order by the end of the week hopefully.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Yes please, order then ASAP, I've got my ghetto rig sitting on my desk at the moment ?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Should have a sponsor update next week









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Should have an additional sponsor update very soon as well









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## iFreilicht

Please give it to us bite-sized, I don't think we could survive the awesomeness of this build getting multiple sponsors at once


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Sorry guys! This should have been posted earlier but I'm working with 5Mb/s upload. Takes forever to upload 20 photos. The sponsorship fee has been paid for, should get the log moved over soon. Here's a teaser, incase you couldn't figure out one of the sponsors


















Other sponsor will be revealed in a few days! You guys can guess on who it is









-Jeffinslaw

P.S. The color correction on the upcoming photos is all over the place. I may need to go back and redo them.


----------



## tysonischarles

That's legit what my package will look like to compliment your case arrival


----------



## Lutfij

Don't thank me yet, Jeff, my fingers have been stretched and am yet to show your build(log) off to these people. Congrats on your updates and ofc for getting this locomotive moving again


----------



## iFreilicht

Of course it's EKWB, those guys just know who is worthy of a sponsorship


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> That's legit what my package will look like to compliment your case arrival


Those are the best kind of boxes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Don't thank me yet, Jeff, my fingers have been stretched and am yet to show your build(log) off to these people. Congrats on your updates and ofc for getting this locomotive moving again


Come on Lutfij! Get on that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Of course it's EKWB, those guys just know who is worthy of a sponsorship


I am VERY grateful for this sponsor. This would have been a huge chunk of change from my pocket that I wouldn't have been able to afford.

Also, here's another picture I've been having requests about.










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## iFreilicht

Oh, why doesn't your case have front I/O?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh, why doesn't your case have front I/O?


I didn't think it was necessary. I hardly use the front I/O on my Compact Splash (except for that USB dongle for my POS Logitech wireless keyboard/trackpad combo). Front I/O removal was requested on the Compact Splash and those cases without the front I/O went very quickly if I remember right.

And now my log is in the proper section









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I didn't think it was necessary. I hardly use the front I/O on my Compact Splash (except for that USB dongle for my POS Logitech wireless keyboard/trackpad combo). Front I/O removal was requested on the Compact Splash and those cases without the front I/O went very quickly if I remember right.
> 
> And now my log is in the proper section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Oh I see, didn't know there was a second version of the Compact Splash made without front I/O. I mean it certainly looks better, that's for sure.
And I guess for the people this is aimed at, you'd rather add Front I/O yourself than trying to cover the existing one up.


----------



## tysonischarles

When are you expecting to have some shots of the EK gear in your case together?

It's looking good man, honestly can't wait!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> When are you expecting to have some shots of the EK gear in your case together?
> 
> It's looking good man, honestly can't wait!


^this


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I didn't think it was necessary. I hardly use the front I/O on my Compact Splash (except for that USB dongle for my POS Logitech wireless keyboard/trackpad combo). Front I/O removal was requested on the Compact Splash and those cases without the front I/O went very quickly if I remember right.
> 
> And now my log is in the proper section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, didn't know there was a second version of the Compact Splash made without front I/O. I mean it certainly looks better, that's for sure.
> And I guess for the people this is aimed at, you'd rather add Front I/O yourself than trying to cover the existing one up.
Click to expand...

Exactly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> When are you expecting to have some shots of the EK gear in your case together?
> 
> It's looking good man, honestly can't wait!


After this hellish week is over. I've got homework out the you know where and a test Friday. So look for pictures on Saturday









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> After this hellish week is over. I've got homework out the you know where and a test Friday. So look for pictures on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Checking in, gotta hand in my seminar thesis until Sunday, 23:59. Good thing I already started yesterday


----------



## Furious Pcs

Subbed just read the whole thread not going to lie I'm really impressed can't wait to see more sponsors save the day


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> After this hellish week is over. I've got homework out the you know where and a test Friday. So look for pictures on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in, gotta hand in my seminar thesis until Sunday, 23:59. Good thing I already started yesterday
Click to expand...

Not looking forward to this test today. But! Afterwards I can go get mounting hardware for the radiators/fans so I can start getting stuff in the case









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Subbed just read the whole thread not going to lie I'm really impressed can't wait to see more sponsors save the day


Thanks! I wish MAINFrame customs would hop on board and sponsor just some supplies so I can make some custom cables but sadly, my messages to them have gone unanswered









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not looking forward to this test today. But! Afterwards I can go get mounting hardware for the radiators/fans so I can start getting stuff in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wish MAINFrame customs would hop on board and sponsor just some supplies so I can make some custom cables but sadly, my messages to them have gone unanswered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


I feel you, it's finals time for me, too, I've been - ahem- catching up on hw the past few days









Try Icemodz, Mundi does great work, here's a couple pics of the cables he did for me, nevermind the mediocre photography I'm still learning


----------



## tysonischarles

Whats our max rad thickness with fans?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not looking forward to this test today. But! Afterwards I can go get mounting hardware for the radiators/fans so I can start getting stuff in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wish MAINFrame customs would hop on board and sponsor just some supplies so I can make some custom cables but sadly, my messages to them have gone unanswered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you, it's finals time for me, too, I've been - ahem- catching up on hw the past few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Icemodz, Mundi does great work, here's a couple pics of the cables he did for me, nevermind the mediocre photography I'm still learning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

They look great! Will have to shoot him an email!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Whats our max rad thickness with fans?


Max rad thickness is 45mm with 25mm thick fans for a total thickness of 70mm. This is on both front and top radiator. Bottom mount, max thickness for radiators is 30mm with 25mm thick fans. Note, using a radiator down there WILL cover up the bottom PCIe slot so plan accordingly.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Those are the best kind of boxes!
> Come on Lutfij! Get on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am VERY grateful for this sponsor. This would have been a huge chunk of change from my pocket that I wouldn't have been able to afford.
> 
> Also, here's another picture I've been having requests about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Darn, hmmmm, could diffidently smack serious parts into that size. But still need to get around to getting parts for my two Splashes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh I see, didn't know there was a second version of the Compact Splash made without front I/O. I mean it certainly looks better, that's for sure.
> And I guess for the people this is aimed at, you'd rather add Front I/O yourself than trying to cover the existing one up.


Yep, there was few variances on the Compact Splash. I have one of the few that has the I/O delete.

Comparison between my two I have.


Really been debating about wanting to nab one of these. Though, I got a crazy amount of cases as is. (Current total at 7 cases and 1 bench) Plus the fact I soon to drop money on a CaseLab for the folder rig.


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> They look great! Will have to shoot him an email!
> Max rad thickness is 45mm with 25mm thick fans for a total thickness of 70mm. This is on both front and top radiator. Bottom mount, max thickness for radiators is 30mm with 25mm thick fans. Note, using a radiator down there WILL cover up the bottom PCIe slot so plan accordingly.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


So technically I could have two of https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-coolstream-xe-240-double and one https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-coolstream-se-240-slim-dual on the bottum?

I think im gonna go hard tubing as well, it's far to tempting to resist the beautiful look of it all!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Those are the best kind of boxes!
> Come on Lutfij! Get on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am VERY grateful for this sponsor. This would have been a huge chunk of change from my pocket that I wouldn't have been able to afford.
> 
> Also, here's another picture I've been having requests about.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, hmmmm, could diffidently smack serious parts into that size. But still need to get around to getting parts for my two Splashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh I see, didn't know there was a second version of the Compact Splash made without front I/O. I mean it certainly looks better, that's for sure.
> And I guess for the people this is aimed at, you'd rather add Front I/O yourself than trying to cover the existing one up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, there was few variances on the Compact Splash. I have one of the few that has the I/O delete.
> 
> Comparison between my two I have.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really been debating about wanting to nab one of these. Though, I got a crazy amount of cases as is. (Current total at 7 cases and 1 bench) Plus the fact I soon to drop money on a CaseLab for the folder rig.
Click to expand...

Do ittttttt, and while you're at it, why not get two Project mATX cases to match your two Compact Splash cases?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> So technically I could have two of https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-coolstream-xe-240-double and one https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-coolstream-se-240-slim-dual on the bottum?
> 
> I think im gonna go hard tubing as well, it's far to tempting to resist the beautiful look of it all!


You may want to go with one XE (at the top with 15mm fans), and two SE's with 25mm fans. Keep in mind room for connections to the bottom and front radiator. Also, don't forget about your pump/reservoir! It might be smart to skip the dedicated pump and go with a CPU/pump combo and just run a T-line if you plan on REALLY packing the case full.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> You may want to go with one XE (at the top with 15mm fans), and two SE's with 25mm fans. Keep in mind room for connections to the bottom and front radiator. Also, don't forget about your pump/reservoir! It might be smart to skip the dedicated pump and go with a CPU/pump combo and just run a T-line if you plan on REALLY packing the case full.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


I originally thought a 240 slim on front and top, i mean, thats 240 for cpu and for gpu. And then mount the res/pumnp combo up front (i have a fury X so theres heaps of room up front)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to go with one XE (at the top with 15mm fans), and two SE's with 25mm fans. Keep in mind room for connections to the bottom and front radiator. Also, don't forget about your pump/reservoir! It might be smart to skip the dedicated pump and go with a CPU/pump combo and just run a T-line if you plan on REALLY packing the case full.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I originally thought a 240 slim on front and top, i mean, thats 240 for cpu and for gpu. And then mount the res/pumnp combo up front (i have a fury X so theres heaps of room up front)
Click to expand...

That will work excellently!


----------



## Furious Pcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not looking forward to this test today. But! Afterwards I can go get mounting hardware for the radiators/fans so I can start getting stuff in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wish MAINFrame customs would hop on board and sponsor just some supplies so I can make some custom cables but sadly, my messages to them have gone unanswered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


I've messaged them before about getting custom cables done and asked if they still do them or if they just make extensions i never got a message back. Also when it was just LutroO Customs i had an order that was missing some 6-32 screws i never did get them i just didn't bother it was during the whole time when lutroO was switching over to MainFrame


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Not looking forward to this test today. But! Afterwards I can go get mounting hardware for the radiators/fans so I can start getting stuff in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wish MAINFrame customs would hop on board and sponsor just some supplies so I can make some custom cables but sadly, my messages to them have gone unanswered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I've messaged them before about getting custom cables done and asked if they still do them or if they just make extensions i never got a message back. Also when it was just LutroO Customs i had an order that was missing some 6-32 screws i never did get them i just didn't bother it was during the whole time when lutroO was switching over to MainFrame
Click to expand...

I emailed them quite awhile ago, we're talking about a year or so ago, well before starting Project mATX, and they were on board to sponsor some supplies for a different build I was going to do but that build never materialized.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Well the 970's I bought from the marketplace are going back to Canada because the guy I purchased them from didn't write down the correct address so USPS didn't deliver the package. Awesome


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well the 970's I bought from the marketplace are going back to Canada because the guy I purchased them from didn't write down the correct address so USPS didn't deliver the package. Awesome


Oh wow, that would have made me flip it so bad :/


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well the 970's I bought from the marketplace are going back to Canada because the guy I purchased them from didn't write down the correct address so USPS didn't deliver the package. Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that would have made me flip it so bad :/
Click to expand...

I'm just very nervous hoping the seller does the right thing and ship them back out and that it was just an honest mistake. But, in others news, I'd like to thank my new sponsor, SilverStone! They have graciously provided me with a SX600-G power supply! Will have pictures of that tomorrow. Banner has been updated







enjoy the pictures of all the lovely EK pr0n!










*Update 3 - EK Sponsorship Parts*

Heads up, the color correction is all over the place. Something I need to work with!










Some nice black compression fittings! Sizes 3/8in x 5/8in.










90° fittings as well as four EK HDC fittings with two, two slot tubes.










A sexy EK Supremacy EVO in acetal and copper.










RAM blocks in acetal and copper. The RAM blocks will be for fancy tube routing


















Lots o' blocks!










Stripping them down slowly... parents, this next part many not be suitable for small children.










Ooh so sexy!



















DIMM modules.



















Needed a pump as well! Went with a nice DDC w/ reservoir combo.



















Two radiators! Of the SE version. You would get away with push/pull on the SE in this case, just barely though. You'd be at 76mm of total thickness. Might fit.




























This picture is really cool. Those radiators really are thin!










And last but not least! Some Vardar F4's! Four of them for push.



















Black wire, I like!










Black sleeving, I also like!

Hmm looks like I forgot to snap some pictures of the coolant. Well, it is EK Pastel Mint Green. Should look pretty nice in there with the hints of green sleeving and once all the red has been covered up.

Hope you enjoyed! Look for pictures of the power supply tomorrow and pictures of parts IN the case! Oh yes, I have the fans, radiators, and pump installed.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

I have the exact same items in my cart on EKWB's website :')

Edit: I also have that PSU as well :')


----------



## iFreilicht

Congratulations on the sponsorship by Silverstone!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I have the exact same items in my cart on EKWB's website :')
> 
> Edit: I also have that PSU as well :')


All VERY nice parts. They scream quality which I love!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Congratulations on the sponsorship by Silverstone!


Thanks! And.... I'm excited to announce a THIRD sponsor! Icemodz is coming on board with a full set of custom cables for the SX600-G done in black and green MDPC sleeve! Super stoked about this! Will update the banner later today!









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## HackJoe

Shaping up to be a super build! The black and green MDPC is going to look ace! looking forward to seeing more.

J.


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> All VERY nice parts. They scream quality which I love!
> Thanks! And.... I'm excited to announce a THIRD sponsor! Icemodz is coming on board with a full set of custom cables for the SX600-G done in black and green MDPC sleeve! Super stoked about this! Will update the banner later today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


I'm actually really curious to see the sleeves cables, given the placement of the PSU. So please sleeve away and let me see if it's worth doing . I can only imagine getting lengths right will be a pain in the ass!


----------



## Deeptek

Would love to know the measurements of all the PSU cables for when I get my case


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> Shaping up to be a super build! The black and green MDPC is going to look ace! looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> J.


Thanks! I think it will match the coolant quite well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> All VERY nice parts. They scream quality which I love!
> Thanks! And.... I'm excited to announce a THIRD sponsor! Icemodz is coming on board with a full set of custom cables for the SX600-G done in black and green MDPC sleeve! Super stoked about this! Will update the banner later today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually really curious to see the sleeves cables, given the placement of the PSU. So please sleeve away and let me see if it's worth doing . I can only imagine getting lengths right will be a pain in the ass!
Click to expand...

Getting the right lengths should be pretty easy. I've got some 18 gauge wire that I can cut to the proper length, measure it and then send it over to Mundi at icemodz for the cables. The 24pin, the 8pin EPS, and the dual SATA power cables should be the same for everyone since the location for the 24pin and 8pin EPS varies slightly between board to board and the SATA power doesn't move (same location on all cases). The only thing that will be vastly different will be PCIe cables depending on length of card and how you decide to run the cables.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> Would love to know the measurements of all the PSU cables for when I get my case


Will do!









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Deeptek

LxWxH for the case would be cool too


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeptek*
> 
> LxWxH for the case would be cool too


I've posted it a few times in my artisan thread but here it is again









Exact dimensions are: Height: 32.78cm (327.8mm), length: 36.92cm (369.2mm), width: 16.51cm (165.1mm). In inches, that is 12.91in x 14.54in x 6.5in (H x L x W).

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Furious Pcs

Awesome 2 new sponsors since i posted this is going to start too get very good ! not like it wasn't already


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Awesome 2 new sponsors since i posted this is going to start too get very good ! not like it wasn't already


I know! I'm stoked! I'd love to find a sponsor for some RAM and then that'd be it! I'd have all the parts I need for this build. I've contacted KLEVV and Corsair, nothing from either of them yet. Maybe I'll have a response from one of them tomorrow morning when I wake up







it took SilverStone about a week to respond to my email so there is still hope!

Speaking of SilverStone, lets get on to the update! Apologies, this should have been posted earlier but the good ol' NFL got in the way.









*Update 4 - Big Things Come in Small Packages*

The updated banner looking quite nice with those sponsors on there! Featured in today's update is the PSU I received from SilverStone, the SX600-G! Let's get on to the pictures!










The box looks very similar to the 450w version (the PSU in Schwarz Nickel, my Compact Splash build).










The different connectors.










Specs.










Technical mumbo-jumbo.










Contents of the box. From right to left: PSU, manuals, SFX to ATX plate, mounting screws, AC power cable, and individual cables.










I've had it with these snakes on this plane! Oh wait, those aren't snakes, they're cables.










Nice flat black cables as well! SilverStone has revised the cables since I purchased my 450w version. That version has the thick bundle of rainbow wires.










The unit itself!










Hmmm... that looks small, but how small?










OH! Very small!




























Hopefully SilverStone doesn't mind I use a CoolerMaster power supply to compare


















If you guys are used to the huge full size power supplies, you will be shocked when you receive this unit from SilverStone. I'm still amazed that they can cram 600w of power into such a small footprint.










And now... what you guys have been lusting for! Some pictures of stuff INSIDE the case! Woooo! Not much, just the front and top radiator/fans, the pump, and some tubing has been installed.










I'm digging these runs so far, very organic and smooth. I love soft tubing compared to hard tubing. I love the natural, organic look it has to it. Just wish a company could come out with a flexible tubing that stays as clear as acrylic.










No sag on the pump mount







my suggestion when you get your case, *IF* your pump does sag, try flipping the bracket 180° to fix the issue. That worked for me.










Connection to the top radiator.










Just a random detail shot of my board.










PSU installed. Good size


















Nice SilverStone logo on the back!

And that's it for today's update! Hope you enjoyed the few pictures of the case









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Literally drooling over this update, well done man! Pretty much what I had in mind for my loop orientation too!









And now you've made me start to rethink my recent decision of the hard-tube option


----------



## derickwm

Going to be tight with the RAM block


----------



## Jonasckx

Loving it!


----------



## USMC Modder

Looking great so far. Can't wait to see how it turns out once you cram everything else in there.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Literally drooling over this update, well done man! Pretty much what I had in mind for my loop orientation too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you've made me start to rethink my recent decision of the hard-tube option


Acrylic tubing can look excellent if you take the time to really plan your runs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Going to be tight with the RAM block


It is going to be very tight! I think it should fit though. Hopefully... just barely...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Loving it!


Glad you like it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USMC Modder*
> 
> Looking great so far. Can't wait to see how it turns out once you cram everything else in there.


Thanks! I should be able to throw everything into the case very soon!

Alright guys, got my cards in today! Woooo! Had to go down to the post office and find out why the package was undeliverable. Missing apartment number on the address was the reason! Luckily USPS held it for a few days to see if whoever was supposed to receive was checking the tracking and saw something was not correct. So maybe some photos tonight?









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Well I'm still undecided. Although after some research, the whole PETG vs Acrylic debate is hurting my head ?


----------



## iFreilicht

Oh I thought the PSU would hang over the CPU block, but it's so darn short! Looks pretty darn great.


----------



## catbuster

Gratz on sponsors, great pictures as always, love dat mobo


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Well I'm still undecided. Although after some research, the whole PETG vs Acrylic debate is hurting my head ?


You have a lot of room in the case to do some nice bends with acrylic, it would look good!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Oh I thought the PSU would hang over the CPU block, but it's so darn short! Looks pretty darn great.


Thanks! I thought it would too but I didn't realize there is far more space between the I/O plate and the CPU on an mATX board than an ITX board so the PSU doesn't block everything like in the Compact Splash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Gratz on sponsors, great pictures as always, love dat mobo


Thank you! I really like the motherboard too! I'm thinking about painting it black









Well got some disappointing news







the RAM water block doesn't fit with the PSU installed and vice versa. So, I'll have to ditch the RAM blocks. I'm going to keep the EK heat spreaders though because they look boss. I'll see if I can find some replacement Corsair Dominator fins to throw on top of them so I have EK Dominator RAM









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*Update 5 - Installing Blocks*

Put the RAM and CPU blocks on their respective parts this weekend. Also filled the loop and turned it on only to discover it won't boot. So I have to take it all apart and find out why. Enjoy the pictures in the mean time.










Using some spare RAM since finding a sponsor for RAM is about as easy as finding a unicorn.










Plain packaging from EK for the Monarch modules.










About 30 seconds with a heat gun on low was enough to remove loosen the adhesive. Ewww ugly green PCBs.










Lining everything up.



















Assembled! And yes, I did remove the protective stickers







did that with the remaining two modules and then threw them in the system.










CPU block.










Box contents.










Block itself.










No scratches at all!










Don't forget to always remove!










So shiny!

Tried some outdoor shots but they aren't the best. There is supposed to be a blanket of snow on the ground this time of year here but ya know, "weather." Instead, it's bright and sunny, when it's not raining that is.





































Going to change loop order so I can flip the block around and have the EK logo facing the right way. Can't figure out how to remove the logo without scratching the hell out of the block.



















Hope you guys enjoyed the pictures!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## greywarden

Nice! is there room for push-pull fans on the top rad with the PSU in?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Nice! is there room for push-pull fans on the top rad with the PSU in?


You could get away with it I think. Using EK's SE radiator (26mm thick), you'd be at 76mm with push/pull. You wouldn't be able to use any spaces however.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Going to change loop order so I can flip the block around and have the EK logo facing the right way. Can't figure out how to remove the logo without scratching the hell out of the block.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoyed the pictures!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Heat gun and fingernails


----------



## deehoC

This looks great. I'll definitely be subbing to see more of your build.

Best of luck finding a RAM sponsor


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Going to change loop order so I can flip the block around and have the EK logo facing the right way. Can't figure out how to remove the logo without scratching the hell out of the block.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoyed the pictures!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Heat gun and fingernails
Click to expand...

Ahhh makes sense. Well, I will do that then. I already scratched the block slightly trying to use a knife to pry it up. Obviously didn't work lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> This looks great. I'll definitely be subbing to see more of your build.
> 
> Best of luck finding a RAM sponsor


Hope you enjoy the ride! And thanks!









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

That SLI is making me jealous ?

Might have to grab another Fury X after Xmas


----------



## Geran

The completed watercooling pictures are what I was waiting for before pulling the trigger on this









Now to convince the financial advisor (aka the wife) to let me splurge on this.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> That SLI is making me jealous ?
> 
> Might have to grab another Fury X after Xmas


Make sure your PSU can handle it! Will be exciting to see your build









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> The completed watercooling pictures are what I was waiting for before pulling the trigger on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to convince the financial advisor (aka the wife) to let me splurge on this.


Excellent! And tell her you wish to support a young man's hard work









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## iFreilicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hope you guys enjoyed the pictures!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


We certainly did, Jeff. We certainly did.

I love the loop like that, but it raises a concern: With long GPUs, you'd obviously move the pump/res up to the top fan of the front rad. I there still enough space for it in that position? It seems like it would be a nightmare to fill.


----------



## Jimbags

Sorry on my phone. What pump is that? Looks like 1/2 inch tubing. Pump might be struggling?
In all honesty, looks perfecty capeable to me. Maybe a D5 needed?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hope you guys enjoyed the pictures!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly did, Jeff. We certainly did.
> 
> I love the loop like that, but it raises a concern: With long GPUs, you'd obviously move the pump/res up to the top fan of the front rad. I there still enough space for it in that position? It seems like it would be a nightmare to fill.
Click to expand...

Thanks iFreilicht! You should still have some room to fill the reservoir with the pump moved up. It's very similar to the Compact Splash in that regards. Filling the reservoir in my Compact Splash is a very delicate process.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Sorry on my phone. What pump is that? Looks like 1/2 inch tubing. Pump might be struggling?
> In all honesty, looks perfecty capeable to me. Maybe a D5 needed?


It is a DDC pump with 3/8in x 5/8in tubing







It's definitely not struggling at all! I'm curious as to why you thought the pump was struggling?

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## richie_2010

this is looking great, making me tempted to try and make my own with acrylic, could do with moving 1st though.

i have a couple of questions??

how much room to you have behind the mb and the back panel
is there anything you would do differently if/when you do a v2
if there was no sfx psus and only the atx ones, where would you fit it. would you sacrrifice 480mm rad space for one big 360mm rad and a atx psu at about 21-22 liters

sorry if they seem intrusive but since you have designed and built this i feel you would have a greater idea


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> this is looking great, making me tempted to try and make my own with acrylic, could do with moving 1st though.
> 
> i have a couple of questions??
> 
> how much room to you have behind the mb and the back panel


1/2in. Enough room for SSDs.

Quote:


> is there anything you would do differently if/when you do a v2


There will be no V2







and nope! Nothing I would do differently.

Quote:


> if there was no sfx psus and only the atx ones, where would you fit it. would you sacrrifice 480mm rad space for one big 360mm rad and a atx psu at about 21-22 liters


Well if there were no SFX PSUs then the Compact Splash would have never been invented and then this case would have never been invented as I wouldn't have had any inspiration







but, to answer your question, I would have just widened the case to allow ATX PSUs to be installed in the same spot. No support for 360mm radiators.

Quote:


> sorry if they seem intrusive but since you have designed and built this i feel you would have a greater idea


No worries! I appreciate the interest and am fine with answering questions!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

any updates on shipping dates my man?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> any updates on shipping dates my man?


I haven't heard anything from my manufacturer since I put the order in. I'm starting to get a little fed up. Granted it is the holiday season but it doesn't take much to reply to an email.


----------



## tysonischarles

Oh well, A project for the new year it is hahah


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Cases start shipping Monday, Thursday the 14th! Head over to the artisan thread for the full details







will have some updates next weekend when I return to school.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## galletabah

do you thing this case hace room for an Ek predator?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> do you thing this case hace room for an Ek predator?


Oh absolutely! But only on either the top of front mount. The bottom mount can only fit a 30mm thick radiator with fans.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## PotatoMaster

Waiting to see a build that's fully complete so I can get an idea of how cable management would be. That's make or break for me!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> Waiting to see a build that's fully complete so I can get an idea of how cable management would be. That's make or break for me!


If you use an SFX PSU like I will be using, cables will look pretty similar to how they look in the compact splash. If you use the ATX PSU mount, it'll look very similar to the Hexgear cases









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Alright! Cables are being shipped Monday!









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Spenning

What exactly do one get in the case? How is it packed? Jesus I'm so excted


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> What exactly do one get in the case? How is it packed? Jesus I'm so excted


Everything that comes with the case can be found in the artisan thread and it will be packed pretty similar, if not identical to how my prototype cases were packed









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Mundi from Icemodz sent me some pictures of my cables this morning! There was a small snafu with one of them so they'll have to be shipped out on Thursday. It will be well worth the wait!



















-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, that is nice. How much do they charge for cables done up?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, that is nice. How much do they charge for cables done up?


This particular set was sponsored but here is a link to his website with the different cables you can purchase:

http://www.icemodz.eu/#!/Custom-PSU-cables/c/7063815/offset=0&sort=normal

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Furious Pcs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Mundi from Icemodz sent me some pictures of my cables this morning! There was a small snafu with one of them so they'll have to be shipped out on Thursday. It will be well worth the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw






damn these look great


----------



## tysonischarles

I'm using the same silver stone psu jeff, did you have measurements for the sleeved power cables or did you get a generic length? Thinking about ordering some myself!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> I'm using the same silver stone psu jeff, did you have measurements for the sleeved power cables or did you get a generic length? Thinking about ordering some myself!


I ordered a custom set from Mundi at Icemodz. I cut some wire to length to figure out the sizes I'll need. Your 24pin, 8pin EPS and SATA cables will be the same length. Your GPU cables may be different depending on what card you use. I'll get you those lengths later today when during my break!

@tysonischarles 24pin: 9in, SATA power: 16in, 8pin EPS/CPU: 20in and I used 8in for top GPU and 9in for bottom GPU. I'm using GTX 970's so be aware of the length of your GPU and how long those cables need to be. I'd also suggest holding off a little bit until I get the cables to see if they are indeed the correct lengths









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Spenning

So when are you going to show us the coolant? Give us those saucy Images


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> So when are you going to show us the coolant? Give us those saucy Images


I'm going to hold off on that until final pictures









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Thank you very much


----------



## Gilles3000

Any updates?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Any updates?


Waiting on the cables to arrive








they were mailed a few days ago. Also, got a lot of stuff going on in real life so it may be a bit. Lot of stuff to work through


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on the cables to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were mailed a few days ago. Also, got a lot of stuff going on in real life so it may be a bit. Lot of stuff to work through
Click to expand...

Got the cables today. They look fantastic. Sadly, due to my schedule and current life events, it'll be at least another week or two until I can get some final pictures. I'll see if I can get some pictures of the cables taken and posted.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## tysonischarles

Don't stress man, personal life comes first


----------



## Gilles3000

Completely forgot to reply last time, but no rush, we can wait.


----------



## Faster_is_better

EK really set you up on this one, good job for them. Can't say I'm a huge fan of the mini PC... yet, but they do have their places









Still very nice work, feels good when you put so much time and planning into a project and then get to see it come together successfully.

Also that fat tubing looks really huge in there lol


----------



## ReaperN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Former Seattle/Tacoma resident here, currently in Central Oregon. PNW4LIFE


That's awesome. I live in the Portland outskirts. It's always sweet to see some other modders/enthusiasts in my general area. Great build by the way. It's looking very clean. How do you like the EK fittings? I'm looking to use them in a scratch build I'm doing.


----------



## ExoticallyPure

Dual gpu? I'd go with a strong single GPU, no microstuttering.


----------



## Craiga35

This build is dying for some colored tubing or fluid. It's just so plain when it's clear.


----------



## agrims

In for the final build pics! Looks like a great case option for those who like compact!


----------



## Furious Pcs

Excited for Final Pictures


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExoticallyPure*
> 
> Dual gpu? I'd go with a strong single GPU, no microstuttering.


This isn't 2010.


----------



## NaroonGTX

Looking like a good build.


----------



## Chaython

That case needs some sort of dust filtering, and noise dampening
Also didn't realize sfx was so small until seeing it next to the coke can, thanks for that.


----------



## mr squishy

I've always wanted to have sli in a small form factor matx system, and it looks like you have done a stellar job of it so far. Speaking as an Matx user myself, I think motherboard companies need to show more love to Matx. The boards on the market right now just dont have the full set of features that I need. I cant wait to upgrade when an acceptable board finally comes out. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## hiemal

I also have to second the whole single GPU thing; going for two GTX 970's sounds like it might be a potential mistake, especially considering you can get a GTX 980 ti for basically the same price (I think).

I also think a GTX 980 ti would probably resale better in the future if/when you decide to upgrade.

Overall, it definitely sounds like a good build in an mATX form!


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Loving your cable color choice. It's a very good melting pot of colors, which I mean that one color doesn't overpower the others. I've been following your artisan thread also and it's amazing to see what other people are doing with your case as well.


----------



## Boinz

I personally would've gone with black and grey/white for the sleeved cables, but maybe I just need to see the green and black inside the case to appreciate, keep us updated. And subbed.


----------



## morencyam

IceModz are some great people. They sent me some free samples when I was looking for some orange sleeve as a good replacement for MDPC sleeve before Mainframe had released their orange sleeve. From the looks of it, they do great work as well.

I really admire that you took an idea, designed it, jumped through all the hoops of the manufacturing, and now have the finished product in your hands.

Question: say someone has recently gained access to a turret punch, a rudimentary knowledge of CAD, and has always dreamed of designing his own case. Where would be a good starting point?


----------



## StormX2

That's a sweet build, I wish I had the balls/money/time to go water, especially in a small mATX.

Thanks for the chance in the giveaway too btw,

PS, I really like the way the HS on the Ram looks.


----------



## Bluescreendeath

Cool build. Why did you choose the server Xeons over the standard Haswells? Do you have it overclocked from the default 2.2 ghz? Does it bottleneck your 2x Gtx970 SLi?

Furthermore, what do you think of the matx and itx cases that separate the GPU from the rest of the components by placing it in its own compartment? (Using an angled pcie extension device)


----------



## maltamonk

I love that you've made a case to suit your needs. I would love to do the same for a m-atx air only case where there would be no need for rad space allowing smaller volume. Maybe something similar to the air240 duel chamber w/o rad support, yet able to support reasonably large air coolers. Anywho it's a pipe dream for me. Glad yours wasn't.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> Don't stress man, personal life comes first


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Completely forgot to reply last time, but no rush, we can wait.


Appreciate it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> EK really set you up on this one, good job for them. Can't say I'm a huge fan of the mini PC... yet, but they do have their places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very nice work, feels good when you put so much time and planning into a project and then get to see it come together successfully.
> 
> Also that fat tubing looks really huge in there lol


I am very thankful for the support EK threw this way for my build! Couldn't have done it without them! The tubing isn't all that fat either! It's 3/8in by 5/8in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReaperN1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Former Seattle/Tacoma resident here, currently in Central Oregon. PNW4LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. I live in the Portland outskirts. It's always sweet to see some other modders/enthusiasts in my general area. Great build by the way. It's looking very clean. How do you like the EK fittings? I'm looking to use them in a scratch build I'm doing.
Click to expand...

Very cool! Join the Pacific NW club here on OCN if you haven't already! I like the EK fittings. Make sure you get a 9mm allen wrench to tighten the fittings down since they don't have any where to grip them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExoticallyPure*
> 
> Dual gpu? I'd go with a strong single GPU, no microstuttering.


I must be the minority here because I haven't had any issues with my dual 7970's that I had in crossfire for three years. Thank you for the comment though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craiga35*
> 
> This build is dying for some colored tubing or fluid. It's just so plain when it's clear.


EK Pastel Green will be going in the loop to match the sleeving








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> In for the final build pics! Looks like a great case option for those who like compact!


Excellent! Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Excited for Final Pictures


Great to hear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ExoticallyPure*
> 
> Dual gpu? I'd go with a strong single GPU, no microstuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't 2010.
Click to expand...

Dual GPU setups have come a long way since then so I agree.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaroonGTX*
> 
> Looking like a good build.


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> That case needs some sort of dust filtering, and noise dampening
> Also didn't realize sfx was so small until seeing it next to the coke can, thanks for that.


Dust filtering, absolutely, noise dampening? Not really, the fans are very quiet so the rig as a whole is extremely quiet. Maybe your Project mATX case can have sound dampening






and thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> I've always wanted to have sli in a small form factor matx system, and it looks like you have done a stellar job of it so far. Speaking as an Matx user myself, I think motherboard companies need to show more love to Matx. The boards on the market right now just dont have the full set of features that I need. I cant wait to upgrade when an acceptable board finally comes out. Keep up the awesome work!


The mATX form factor definitely needs more love but hey, you get what you can get








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiemal*
> 
> I also have to second the whole single GPU thing; going for two GTX 970's sounds like it might be a potential mistake, especially considering you can get a GTX 980 ti for basically the same price (I think).
> 
> I also think a GTX 980 ti would probably resale better in the future if/when you decide to upgrade.
> 
> Overall, it definitely sounds like a good build in an mATX form!


I wanted the GTX 970's for their short PCB. I didn't want to have to think too hard about mounting the pump/reservoir combo in this first case build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalchi Frusche*
> 
> Loving your cable color choice. It's a very good melting pot of colors, which I mean that one color doesn't overpower the others. I've been following your artisan thread also and it's amazing to see what other people are doing with your case as well.


It's MDPC toxic green, shade 19, and black. It's an amazing color combination








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I personally would've gone with black and grey/white for the sleeved cables, but maybe I just need to see the green and black inside the case to appreciate, keep us updated. And subbed.


I picked the green to match the coolant which hasn't been put in yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> IceModz are some great people. They sent me some free samples when I was looking for some orange sleeve as a good replacement for MDPC sleeve before Mainframe had released their orange sleeve. From the looks of it, they do great work as well.
> 
> I really admire that you took an idea, designed it, jumped through all the hoops of the manufacturing, and now have the finished product in your hands.
> 
> Question: say someone has recently gained access to a turret punch, a rudimentary knowledge of CAD, and has always dreamed of designing his own case. Where would be a good starting point?


Mundi at IceModz is amazing. In addition to the cables he made me, he threw in some extra sleeving and connectors for me to finish the other parts like the pump. Greatly appreciated! A good starting point is learning how to really use that CAD program. That's what came first for me. I had to teach myself how to use SolidWorks and then once I was confident with that, research, research, research. Technical drawings will be your best friend throughout this process. Good luck!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> That's a sweet build, I wish I had the balls/money/time to go water, especially in a small mATX.
> 
> Thanks for the chance in the giveaway too btw,
> 
> PS, I really like the way the HS on the Ram looks.


Thanks! The RAM isn't quite finished. Got one more surprise for them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluescreendeath*
> 
> Cool build. Why did you choose the server Xeons over the standard Haswells? Do you have it overclocked from the default 2.2 ghz? Does it bottleneck your 2x Gtx970 SLi?
> 
> Furthermore, what do you think of the matx and itx cases that separate the GPU from the rest of the components by placing it in its own compartment? (Using an angled pcie extension device)


I haven't actually gotten the system to post yet...






I had this Xeon laying around from a dual professor experiment that never quite worked. This is a very early stepping Xeon E5 2660 V1. It's actually clocked at 2.3GHz instead of the retail 2.2GHz. I don't think it will be a bottleneck for the cards but regardless, I will be going with an i7 3960X to replace it. They are quite cheap on eBay right now. A little bit older hardware but I don't need the latest and greatest.

No feeling of love or hate towards them. All case designs are different. Pick the one that you like the best







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maltamonk*
> 
> I love that you've made a case to suit your needs. I would love to do the same for a m-atx air only case where there would be no need for rad space allowing smaller volume. Maybe something similar to the air240 duel chamber w/o rad support, yet able to support reasonably large air coolers. Anywho it's a pipe dream for me. Glad yours wasn't.


You could do a pretty awesome air cooled build in this case. Get the ATX PSU mount and then you'd be able to use a taller CPU heatsink on the card. Worth consideration








-Jeffinslaw


----------



## obikenobi27

Been lurking here for a while. Really enjoy what you've done. mATX builds seem to be disappearing to the ultra compact mini-ITX builds.


----------



## z0so

Could we get a picture with the PSU cables in? Show us some fancy cable routing!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Looking good man its coming together nicely.






Do you have any plans for internal painting, plastic or custom decals...those small details really help the final product.


----------



## Sparda09

This looks Sweet! Iv been wanting to build a small powerful PC for a while now. Im gonna borrow some ideas if you dont mind!


----------



## philhalo66

that case is pretty nice i really need something small like that for my home server. Build looks pretty solid though. I would have totally thrown in some green coolant though.


----------



## Speedster159

Think this would look good in pink.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Be sure to OC her to the moon for us. Also Pink would be nice.


----------



## Ragsters

Looks great Jeff!


----------



## Tokztero

My friend is in the market for a new case, I will send him the link to this page.


----------



## Lefik

Love it, but you should have kept the MIPS block


----------



## Use

I would go with red dye and I would need dust filers since no HVAC in my room. I believe you had lots of fun building it, turned out awesome.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Its amazing that much power and cooling fits in such a small package! Nice job, cant wait to see the final pictures.


----------



## confed

great pictures and a beauty of a build so far. Anxiously waiting on the final pics.


----------



## xioticin

Amazing design. I can't believe how much functionality can fit in such a small package.


----------



## Allseeing

WOW your putting 2 970's in there? Times are changing, it used to be about the biggest case with the most fans and LED's no matter how ridicules it got.


This new generation of hardware is changing the way we design PC's.
Smaller and elegant I like it.


----------



## chartiet

Looks good. I don't have the patience or steady hands for such a small build.


----------



## EduFurtado

I loved the attention to detail when you changed the RAM heatsinks. I'm curious to see those green sleeved cables in contrast with the red on the motherboard...


----------



## PyreSpirit

I looked at the RAM pictures. My inital though that the blue was pretty bad then the green was really gross. The black is damn good


----------



## Zonengorg

Wow!!! Just amazing!!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## barkinos98

I loved the splash, but always felt it was limited by its size, this is real good!
i'm hopefully going to be building matx soon, and i'll try to get one if i can still find one deadstock


----------



## GhettoFied

Curious to see what the power draw of the system will be with the X79 chipset, nice build! Case design looks pretty baller, very performance oriented.


----------



## zarken87

pretty nice build you have there


----------



## jessiel8813

Awesome! Nice job!


----------



## RKDxpress

Never had the the patience for a small case! I go full tower with pan bump out. RKD.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obikenobi27*
> 
> Been lurking here for a while. Really enjoy what you've done. mATX builds seem to be disappearing to the ultra compact mini-ITX builds.


There are still a few mATX builds. Just not as common I would say.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0so*
> 
> Could we get a picture with the PSU cables in? Show us some fancy cable routing!


Eventually







going through a lot of stuff in real life. I'll see if I can get some pictures taken today. No promises though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Looking good man its coming together nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any plans for internal painting, plastic or custom decals...those small details really help the final product.


No plans for any of that. This was just supposed to be a quick, simple build to show off the case. It's taken longer than expected but should be done soonish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> This looks Sweet! Iv been wanting to build a small powerful PC for a while now. Im gonna borrow some ideas if you dont mind!


Why don't you purchase your own Project mATX case as well?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> that case is pretty nice i really need something small like that for my home server. Build looks pretty solid though. I would have totally thrown in some green coolant though.


Ooh this case would fit that bill! And I have some EK Mint Pastel sitting here that I will put in the finished loop









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Think this would look good in pink.


That could look pretty cool







purchase your own Project mATX case and put a pink loop in it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Be sure to OC her to the moon for us. Also Pink would be nice.


Well I won't be getting much out of this Xeon lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Looks great Jeff!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokztero*
> 
> My friend is in the market for a new case, I will send him the link to this page.


Yes! Please do!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> Love it, but you should have kept the MIPS block


The MIPS block is in my Compact Splash









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> I would go with red dye and I would need dust filers since no HVAC in my room. I believe you had lots of fun building it, turned out awesome.


I'm trying to figure out an elegant solution for filters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Its amazing that much power and cooling fits in such a small package! Nice job, cant wait to see the final pictures.


Thanks! Hope the final pictures are worth the wait









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> great pictures and a beauty of a build so far. Anxiously waiting on the final pics.


Hope the pictures don't disappoint.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioticin*
> 
> Amazing design. I can't believe how much functionality can fit in such a small package.


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allseeing*
> 
> WOW your putting 2 970's in there? Times are changing, it used to be about the biggest case with the most fans and LED's no matter how ridicules it got.
> 
> 
> This new generation of hardware is changing the way we design PC's.
> Smaller and elegant I like it.


Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Looks good. I don't have the patience or steady hands for such a small build.


Ah it doesn't take too much more patience lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> I loved the attention to detail when you changed the RAM heatsinks. I'm curious to see those green sleeved cables in contrast with the red on the motherboard...


My plan is to have all of the red sort of concealed. Hopefully it turns out well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyreSpirit*
> 
> I looked at the RAM pictures. My inital though that the blue was pretty bad then the green was really gross. The black is damn good


I got some new RAM for Christmas. They are all black PCBs so they should look EXCELLENT with the black EK Monarch modules.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zonengorg*
> 
> Wow!!! Just amazing!!! Keep up the good work!!!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> I loved the splash, but always felt it was limited by its size, this is real good!
> i'm hopefully going to be building matx soon, and i'll try to get one if i can still find one deadstock


Or.... you could just purchase your own Project mATX case right now?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhettoFied*
> 
> Curious to see what the power draw of the system will be with the X79 chipset, nice build! Case design looks pretty baller, very performance oriented.


It shouldn't go over the 600w that the PSU will supply.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zarken87*
> 
> pretty nice build you have there


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jessiel8813*
> 
> Awesome! Nice job!


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Never had the the patience for a small case! I go full tower with pan bump out. RKD.


Ah this case would change your mind I bet









Thanks for the comments guys. Will try and see if I can get some pictures taken today. No promises though.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Use

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys. Will try and see if I can get some pictures taken today. No promises though.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


I always wanted to ask someone who has two radiators in his water cooling system, having the radiators in serial, does it give you lower coolant temp then a *RAD top-CPU-RAD front-GPU-P* setup?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Use*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys. Will try and see if I can get some pictures taken today. No promises though.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to ask someone who has two radiators in his water cooling system, having the radiators in serial, does it give you lower coolant temp then a *RAD top-CPU-RAD front-GPU-P* setup?
Click to expand...

Absolutely no difference. The loop reaches an equilibrium temperature between all of the parts. Loop order doesn't matter.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jonasckx

Looks like people finally noticed this sweet case of yours!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Looks like people finally noticed this sweet case of yours!


It's because of the giveaway I'm doing. One of the requirements in to post in the build log. It helps generate views. No new case purchases though


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It's because of the giveaway I'm doing. One of the requirements in to post in the build log. It helps generate views. No new case purchases though


Oh, doing a giveaway? must've missed that post somewhere..
Give it time, some will come around and buy it. You'll get these sold eventually


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> It's because of the giveaway I'm doing. One of the requirements in to post in the build log. It helps generate views. No new case purchases though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, doing a giveaway? must've missed that post somewhere..
> Give it time, some will come around and buy it. You'll get these sold eventually
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591656/giveaway-ram-psus-water-blocks-other-odds-and-ends


----------



## Touge180SX

Jeff, been following for a long time now! Looks amazing, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*
> 
> Jeff, been following for a long time now! Looks amazing, keep up the amazing work!


Appreciate it!









Here is what the build looks like and how it's looked for the past month or so. Hope to finish it soon. Will have to shorten some of the cables due to me screwing up on measurements. Absolutely NO fault of Mundi, he did an AMAZING job!










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gilles3000

The green certainly looks great.

I see you found some dominator ram fins too, do they fit onto the EK heatspreaders?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The green certainly looks great.
> 
> I see you found some dominator ram fins too, do they fit onto the EK heatspreaders?


Yes, I did, eight of them lol. They do just barely fit on. I'm going to use the red ones. Will sand them down and give them a few coats of black paint. Should look good when they're done.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the build looks like and how it's looked for the past month or so. Hope to finish it soon. Will have to shorten some of the cables due to me screwing up on measurements. Absolutely NO fault of Mundi, he did an AMAZING job!
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


THAT GREEN

It's so pretty! I need some of that for MY build...


----------



## DoomDash

Interesting case.


----------



## Dan-H

Impressive case and build. With a Fractal R5 on top of my desk, I can certainly appreciate smaller is better.


----------



## Spenning

Glorious


----------



## Jonasckx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Impressive case and build. With a Fractal R5 on top of my desk, I can certainly appreciate smaller is better.


Yea I agree







have an R5 BO myself, with this case next to it, it is HUGE


----------



## lowfat

Very interesting design. Congrats on bringing it to fruition.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yes, I did, eight of them lol. They do just barely fit on. I'm going to use the red ones. Will sand them down and give them a few coats of black paint. Should look good when they're done.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Glad you got em all.... still cant beleive the 1st lot took so long.


----------



## tysonischarles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the build looks like and how it's looked for the past month or so. Hope to finish it soon. Will have to shorten some of the cables due to me screwing up on measurements. Absolutely NO fault of Mundi, he did an AMAZING job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


You should definitely hook a brother up with your measurements for the 24 pin









I have all my sleeve stuff sitting there, I just know it's such a huge effort to do from scratch


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> THAT GREEN
> 
> It's so pretty! I need some of that for MY build...


Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Interesting case.


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Impressive case and build. With a Fractal R5 on top of my desk, I can certainly appreciate smaller is better.


It really is quite small. It's laughable when I stick it next to this Little Devil PC-V8 case I have sitting in my closet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Glorious


Lol thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonasckx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Impressive case and build. With a Fractal R5 on top of my desk, I can certainly appreciate smaller is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have an R5 BO myself, with this case next to it, it is HUGE
Click to expand...

It's fun comparing it to other cases. It really is quite small.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Very interesting design. Congrats on bringing it to fruition.


It was a long, bumpy road but it's finally here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yes, I did, eight of them lol. They do just barely fit on. I'm going to use the red ones. Will sand them down and give them a few coats of black paint. Should look good when they're done.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got em all.... still cant beleive the 1st lot took so long.
Click to expand...

Glad they finally got here. Thanks again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tysonischarles*
> 
> You should definitely hook a brother up with your measurements for the 24 pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all my sleeve stuff sitting there, I just know it's such a huge effort to do from scratch


Hmmmm... I think I gave you those measurements before?







lol anyways, they are 9in for the 24pin, 16in for SATA power, 20in for 8pin EPS, and 8in for PCIe cable.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## KaffieneKing

You should add any builds using this case to the OP.

I would get one of these but I just can't afford it, maybe when I have graduated


----------



## Vocality

Sorry I'm lazy and didn't search through, but why only two 120gb SSD's?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> You should add any builds using this case to the OP.
> 
> I would get one of these but I just can't afford it, maybe when I have graduated


I'll be making an owners club eventually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vocality*
> 
> Sorry I'm lazy and didn't search through, but why only two 120gb SSD's?


They were the only SSDs I had on hand at the time, didn't want to have to buy new ones (tight on funds at the time).

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## NightHawK360

Sexy case.


----------



## 11matt556

Far more impressive than anything I've ever thought of. Especially like the lightly tinted clear tubing. Never been a fan of the solid colored or dark tubing.


----------



## psychophat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*
> 
> Jeff, been following for a long time now! Looks amazing, keep up the amazing work!
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the build looks like and how it's looked for the past month or so. Hope to finish it soon. Will have to shorten some of the cables due to me screwing up on measurements. Absolutely NO fault of Mundi, he did an AMAZING job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
Click to expand...









Awesome, can't wait for the final pics. Though yesterday had a dream you placing the PSU at the back modding the chassi a bit and going hard piping.


----------



## saint19

Looks like an awesome build, not too much space inside but even that I like it.


----------



## Furious Pcs

Loving it love the splash of green not too much just right


----------



## BWAS1000

Its just a wonderful build to be honest with you. I see EK blocks, I see clear tubing, I see a nice tube res (hopes that's what you call it) It just looks wonderful, and I'm sure it performs the same.


----------



## Fuell

This is one sexy build. Subbed.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice! I cant wait to start my new build. As u can tell from my hardware its been a minute. Good work though!


----------



## Cyrious

Very nice build, I wish I could do something like that myself. There's just something about cramming all of that power into a tiny case that makes me warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## StevieRayVaughan

NIce build. diggin the xeon.


----------



## mitchcook420

Awesome build! Great job man


----------



## DiaSin

This things shaping up into a nice little monster.


----------



## DamselinDistres

Crazy how small that case is with everything in there!! Awesome job!! Thinking I might get that case now.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Crazy how small that case is with everything in there!! Awesome job!! Thinking I might get that case now.


You should, it's probably the best and smallest Matx case i've bought! You won't regret it! I've bought many an alu case from Silverstone, Lian Li, etc and not one of them comes close to the space saving and water cooling options this case has!

The price I feel is worth it considering the other alu cases out there!


----------



## Spenning

The price is a bit on the premium side, but consideribg the limited amount of cases made, the construction and the overall finish, it is worth it. Though the PSU mount for ATX psu's and the window is a bit on the pricier side, the case alone is definetly worth it. Just make sure to buy some screws and take of both sidepanels and the case should be simple enough to work in. I'd recomend it


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightHawK360*
> 
> Sexy case.


Thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *11matt556*
> 
> Far more impressive than anything I've ever thought of. Especially like the lightly tinted clear tubing. Never been a fan of the solid colored or dark tubing.


Thanks! I will be using EK Mint Green coolant, should look killer with the sleeving.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychophat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*
> 
> Jeff, been following for a long time now! Looks amazing, keep up the amazing work!
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what the build looks like and how it's looked for the past month or so. Hope to finish it soon. Will have to shorten some of the cables due to me screwing up on measurements. Absolutely NO fault of Mundi, he did an AMAZING job!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, can't wait for the final pics. Though yesterday had a dream you placing the PSU at the back modding the chassi a bit and going hard piping.
Click to expand...

The PSU is at the back of the case? Lol thanks for the comment









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Looks like an awesome build, not too much space inside but even that I like it.


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Pcs*
> 
> Loving it love the splash of green not too much just right


Thank you! I really like the green as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Its just a wonderful build to be honest with you. I see EK blocks, I see clear tubing, I see a nice tube res (hopes that's what you call it) It just looks wonderful, and I'm sure it performs the same.


A small tube res, correct









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> This is one sexy build. Subbed.


Why thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*
> 
> Nice! I cant wait to start my new build. As u can tell from my hardware its been a minute. Good work though!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Very nice build, I wish I could do something like that myself. There's just something about cramming all of that power into a tiny case that makes me warm and fuzzy inside.


You easily could do this yourself! I taught myself how to use the software to design my case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieRayVaughan*
> 
> NIce build. diggin the xeon.


The Xeon is getting removed, doesn't work with the board. Stupid ES chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Awesome build! Great job man


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> This things shaping up into a nice little monster.


I think so as well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Crazy how small that case is with everything in there!! Awesome job!! Thinking I might get that case now.


Yes! Please do!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Crazy how small that case is with everything in there!! Awesome job!! Thinking I might get that case now.
> 
> 
> 
> You should, it's probably the best and smallest Matx case i've bought! You won't regret it! I've bought many an alu case from Silverstone, Lian Li, etc and not one of them comes close to the space saving and water cooling options this case has!
> 
> The price I feel is worth it considering the other alu cases out there!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> The price is a bit on the premium side, but consideribg the limited amount of cases made, the construction and the overall finish, it is worth it. Though the PSU mount for ATX psu's and the window is a bit on the pricier side, the case alone is definetly worth it. Just make sure to buy some screws and take of both sidepanels and the case should be simple enough to work in. I'd recomend it


What they said









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You easily could do this yourself! I taught myself how to use the software to design my case.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Materials cost, yo. I is broke as hell, and I dont have any tools to make it myself.

If I did have the money, i'd likely end up spending it on a replacement for this Biostar board.


----------



## Spenning

guys, give us some pictures of the case and your builds inside it! Show those who hasn't seen the light and bought this the amazing things this case can do. If it's ok with Jeff ofcourse







Visit the artisan page instead.


----------



## barkinos98

dude i made up my mind, i truly want one of these








as soon as my college case clears up (ie i know where i'll be going) i'll get a white one


----------



## legoman786

Aw, snap! I've been itching to get a mini-PC myself (mITX) for all our rigs.

This, however, is looking drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm trying to put together my build but I want input on the color scheme. I currently have a black case but I was thinking of having it anodized to or maybe just leave it as it is. It will depend on which color scheme I go with then I will decide if I stick with Black or something else.

Here's the link to the build log ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1592939/build-log-project-matx-insert-name-here-ver1-0/0_20


----------



## iRUSH

Good looking case! mATX is my favorite form factor too!


----------



## hidethecookies

Never thought about a build this small but this case has me wanting to go for it.


----------



## XAslanX

Amazing what you you can fit in such a small space, looks amazing.


----------



## maddangerous

This looks really nice! Sweet build!


----------



## sivarthcaz

Like seeing these microATX builds stuffed with watercooling. Nice work!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You easily could do this yourself! I taught myself how to use the software to design my case.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Materials cost, yo. I is broke as hell, and I dont have any tools to make it myself.
> 
> If I did have the money, i'd likely end up spending it on a replacement for this Biostar board.
Click to expand...

Gotcha. Materials are expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> dude i made up my mind, i truly want one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as my college case clears up (ie i know where i'll be going) i'll get a white one


Orrrrr you could get one now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Aw, snap! I've been itching to get a mini-PC myself (mITX) for all our rigs.
> 
> This, however, is looking drop-dead gorgeous!


You could do a nice ITX build in this case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Good looking case! mATX is my favorite form factor too!


Me too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hidethecookies*
> 
> Never thought about a build this small but this case has me wanting to go for it.


Do it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Amazing what you you can fit in such a small space, looks amazing.


Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> This looks really nice! Sweet build!


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> Like seeing these microATX builds stuffed with watercooling. Nice work!


Me too









Here is a progress picture:










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Gotcha. Materials are expensive.
> Orrrrr you could get one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could do a nice ITX build in this case.
> Me too!
> Do it!
> Thank you.
> Thanks!
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a progress picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Is there a way the PSU can be mounted in a way so it doesn't cover up the mobo? Not sure if that's an option Jeffinslaw. If it is I would love to see a picture!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> Is there a way the PSU can be mounted in a way so it doesn't cover up the mobo? Not sure if that's an option Jeffinslaw. If it is I would love to see a picture!


Yes! That is what the "ATX PSU Mount Kit" is for. Go check out the artisan thread for some pictures from another member







I don't have the kit because I'm not using ATX PSUs but the pictures should help you.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yes! That is what the "ATX PSU Mount Kit" is for. Go check out the artisan thread for some pictures from another member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the kit because I'm not using ATX PSUs but the pictures should help you.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


Whaaaaaaaa!? I was under the impression the psu would remain in the same place covering the mobo with either an SFX or ATX...I gotta check this out.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yes! That is what the "ATX PSU Mount Kit" is for. Go check out the artisan thread for some pictures from another member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the kit because I'm not using ATX PSUs but the pictures should help you.
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaaaaa!? I was under the impression the psu would remain in the same place covering the mobo with either an SFX or ATX...I gotta check this out.
Click to expand...

Yes! Please do! And then maybe buy a case while you're at it









-Jeffinslaw


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yes! Please do! And then maybe buy a case while you're at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw


I was awaiting the R40 to be back in stock however that was before I learned of the front mount psu. It would be interesting if there was a pump/res bracket available for the case. Choices choices!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yes! Please do! And then maybe buy a case while you're at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> I was awaiting the R40 to be back in stock however that was before I learned of the front mount psu. It would be interesting if there was a pump/res bracket available for the case. Choices choices!
Click to expand...

There is a pump bracket for my case lol. The case comes with both a DDC mount and a D5 mount. Check the early pictures I posted of the DDC mount.


----------



## PotatoMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There is a pump bracket for my case lol. The case comes with both a DDC mount and a D5 mount. Check the early pictures I posted of the DDC mount.


I just cant see how I could mount the bracket with the psu in the front


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PotatoMaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> There is a pump bracket for my case lol. The case comes with both a DDC mount and a D5 mount. Check the early pictures I posted of the DDC mount.
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant see how I could mount the bracket with the psu in the front
Click to expand...

You can mount it on ANY 120mm mounting location on the case







there are still two locations for 240mm radiators in the case.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gilles3000

Any updates?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Any updates?


Unfortunately no







all I have left to do is sleeve the pump and add the remaining items. I was going to try and finish it up tomorrow.

Thanks for checking in!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Jeffinslaw

*Blows off dust...* it's been awhile hasn't it guys? I'd like to apologize for the extended delay. The past 18 months has been extremely up and down and forever filled with real life events. However, this project now has a deadline as I will need to get it completed for a special announcement coming in a few weeks. So watch this space for the last update and final pictures! I have made a list of what needs to be done, it really isn't that much to be honest:

- adjust pump wires and sleeve
- adjust fan wires and sleeve
- adjust wires on fan controller and sleeve
- sleeve power button
- complete teardown to throughly dust system
- paint RAM heatsinks
- assemble system for final pictures

Shouldn't take to long to do all that, right? Hope some of you guys are still here!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## claes

Welcome back


----------



## Gilles3000

Still here, awaiting updates.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Can't wait to see!


----------



## catbuster

Still here


----------



## mAs81

Still here too


----------



## BWAS1000

I'm also still here, forgot this existed though


----------



## Ithanul

Still keeping an eye on this as well.


----------



## blazarcher

Can't wait for a new update, welcome back!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Thanks for the comments guys! Got all the sleeving finished up today and the computer back together. Just need to fill 'er up, bleed the system and take some final pictures!

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## confed

Anxious to see it. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

To prove it's not all smoke and mirrors, have a teaser







I don't have as much time today as I thought I did to take a bunch of pictures, edit them, and then upload them (longest part) but I did have time to snap and edit one. Enjoy for now!










-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Ithanul

Mmmmm, that turned out very nice.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Mmmmm, that turned out very nice.


Thank you! I've been using it quite extensively for coding and programming FPGAs in Ubuntu and it works exceptionally well. Very pleased with how it turned out. Need to get some pictures taken.

-Jeffinslaw


----------



## Lutfij

Sorry I missed out on the updates buddy! Beem busy with life as well.

This project is shaping amazing well







So it's December and I'm waiting for that announcement...?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Sorry I missed out on the updates buddy! Beem busy with life as well.
> 
> This project is shaping amazing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's December and I'm waiting for that announcement...?


Hey Lutfij! This project is actually finished! I just need to find some time to take some nice pictures. That should happen this weekend as I will be done with all of my final projects for the semester. Also, all 25 cases have already been sold. That happened several months ago. There won't be another run either, not enough demand. As far as that other announcement goes, not sure what the status of that is...

Thanks, Jeffery


----------



## Lutfij

I knew the cases all went off the chart, congrats on that! I thought for a minute that you meant the case might see another run. Oh yeah I also meant if there is ever another run, that you gave me a friendly knock









Regardless of what the outcome is, you're making good progress bro!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> I knew the cases all went off the chart, congrats on that! I thought for a minute that you meant the case might see another run. Oh yeah I also meant if there is ever another run, that you gave me a friendly knock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what the outcome is, you're making good progress bro!


You could try asking in the owners club(and/or send a few PM's) if anyone is willing to sell theirs, I wouldn't be surprised if there's at least one collecting dust right now.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

If anyone's looking for one, I'm selling mine. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## pingpongx

I also am selling mine if they would like one. PM me if interested.

#16 is mine


----------

